# Sticky  How good is your survival library



## bunkerbob

How good is your survival library really. CDs are ok, lots of info on a disc, but, how do take those with you if you have to leave all of a sudden, also you need to have a computer to read them, might not have room for that, need power, etc.. Also you can't share with others at the same time, I can hand out the books as needed, or loan out. I really can't use the computer in my favorite reading place either, the toilet. I even still have a complete set of Survive magazines, even after they went to Guns and Action title, a spin off of SOF magazine during the 1980s. I never throw anything away, almost, when I do, I need it the next week.

Let me know what your favorite preparedness books are, always looking for more info.

Just saw this quote, I'm sure its been up before...

You cannot help the poor by destroying the rich.
You cannot strengthen the weak by weakening the strong.
You cannot bring about prosperity by discouraging thrift.
You cannot lift the wage earner up by pulling the wage payer down.
You cannot further the brotherhood of man by inciting class hatred.
You cannot build character and courage by taking away people's initiative and independence.
You cannot help people permanently by doing for them, what they could and should do for themselves.

........Abraham Lincoln 

Here is a photo of some titles I keep...


----------



## Canadian

I'm not really a book person. I probably only read three a year (excluding the bible which I read every year) and that's a heavy reading year.

I blame my university education. I was forced to read mountains of books for three years straight. After that I never wanted to read another book ever again. Before I went to university I used to enjoy reading.

So my library is pretty empty.


----------



## youpock

I also really despise books, my wife hates it because she reads a ton. But I do have a lot of electronic books on dvd about how to do different things in case shtf. Things like how to build different devices that might be important.


----------



## Magi

Most of my survial info is on a thumb drive. I know it takes power to run a computer but my laptop battery and the battery back up gives me a few hrs of computer time. I can take my laptop anywhere so if i do want to read in the outhouse I can lol. In an emegency the info on thumb drive on my keys will be much easier to grab that a footlocker of books. I do have a 3 riing binder of info i have photcopied over the years and my wife has her tin of favorite recipes, the books i guess i would grab are my cookbooks. I also have a few CD's like Encarta that i might pack for general info.


----------



## Jerry D Young

My emergency preparedness library:

Civil defense titles

In Time Of Emergency
Basic Course In Emergency Mass Feeding
Handbook For Emergencies
Ten For Survival
Personal And Family Survival - Student Manual
The National Fallout Shelter Program
Identification (Survey) Of Fallout Shelter In Existing Buildings
Provisioning Shelters
Description, Storage, and Handling of Public Fallout Shelter Supplies and Equipment
Guidance On Water Containers Stored In Public Fallout Shelters
Acquisition And Distribution of Fallout Shelter Supplies (Except RADEF)
Fallout Shelter Water Requirements (Supersedes Part D, Chapter 2, Appendix 4, Nov 1963)
Fallout Shelter Food Requirements
Fallout Shelter Sanitation Kits
Maintenance of Law and Order During Civil Defense Emergencies Appendix 1 - Planning and Programs, Appendix 2 - Orientation and Training
Civil Defense Emergency Operations Planning
Emergency Lodging
Emergency Feeding
Emergency Clothing
Emergency Welfare Registration and Inquiry
What The Planner Needs To Know About Blast And Shock
What The Planner Needs To Know About Electromagnetic Pulse
What The Planner Needs To Know About Initial Nuclear Radiation
What The Planner Needs To Know About Fallout
What The Planner Needs To Know About The Shelter Environment
What The Planner Needs To Know About The Post-Shelter Environment
Application To Emergency Operations Planning
The Mayor's Command Center, Washington, D.C.
Fallout Protection In The Design Of New Industrial Facilities - A Special Report To Business And Industrial Executives
Industrial Civil Defense Workbook - First Steps To Company Survival
Civil Preparedness Principles Of Warning
EMP Threat & Protective Measures
EMP Protection For Emergency Operating Centers
EMP Protective Systems
Blast Valves And Sensors For Emergency Operating Centers
Probability Of Fallout Debris Deposition
How To Use Your Radiological Instruments (Survey Meter And Dosimeter) To Find the Best Shelter and to Minimize Your Exposure To Radiation
User's Manual - Meteorological Data For Radiological Defense
Radiological Monitor Student Workbook
Disaster Operations - A Handbook For Local Governments
Wind-Resistant Design Concepts For Residences
Tornado Protection - Selecting And Designing Safe Areas In Buildings
Introduction To Civil Preparedness
Standards For Local Civil Preparedness
Community Action For Civil Preparedness
Emergency Communications
Highlights - DIDS - Decision Information Distribution System
Manual For RACES - Radio Amateur Civil Emergency Service
Hazardous Material Information System
Plan Ahead For Power Supply Problems
Protection In The Nuclear Age
Fallout Protection - What To Know And Do About Nuclear Attack
Emergency Sanitation At Home
Family Guide - Emergency Health Care
Mass Thickness Manual For Walls, Floors, And Roofs
Shelter Through Architectural Design - The Shielding Requirements Influenc On Form
Technical Standards For Fallout Shelter Design
Design Considerations For Fallout Shelter Ventilating Air Intake Systems
Home Fallout Shelter - Modified Ceiling Shelter - Basement Location - Plan A
Home Fallout Shelter - Modified Ceiling Shelter - Basement Location - Plan B
Home Fallout Shelter - Concrete Block Shelter - Basement Location - Plan C
Home Fallout Shelter - Snack Bar - Basement Location - Plan D
Home Fallout Shelter - Tilt-up Storage Unit Shelter - Basement Location - Plan E
Home Fallout Shelter - Lean-to Shelter - Basement Location - Plan F
Home Fallout Shelter - Outside Concrete Shelter
Home Fallout Shelter - Above Ground Home Fallout Shelter
Family Shelter Designs
The Family Fallout Shelter
Shelters In New Apartments
Shelters In New Homes
Increasing Blast And Fire Resistance In Buildings - Design Techniques For Combined Nuclear Weapon Effects
Disaster Planning Guide For Business And Industry

Family Food Stockpile For Survival
Rural Fire Defense
Defense Against Radioactive Fallout On The Farm
Fallout And Your Farm Food
Disaster Control And Civil Defense In Federal Buildings - A Guide For Facility Self-Protection
Housing With Shelter - Dual-Purpose Residential Fallout Protection
Report To The Congress - Activities And Status Of Civil Defense In The United States

Publications Catalog
Motion Picture Catalog


First Aid

Title	Author	
Ancient Healing 
Do It Yourself Medicine Ragnar Benson
Gray's Anatomy 
Magic And Medicine Of Plants Readers Digest
Myths Of The Cherokee And Sacred Formulas Of The Cherokees James Mooney
Survivalist's Medicine Chest Ragnar Benson
The American Medical Association Home Medical Encyclopedia
The Home Remedies Handbook John H Renner
Emergency War Surgery US Government
Ship's Medicine Chest and Medical Aid at Sea US Government
Where There Is No Dentist Murry Dickson
Where There Is No Doctor David Werner


Outdoor skills titles

Title Author	
ABC's Of Bowhunting Chuck Adams
All About Camping W. K. Merrill
Backpacking R. C. Rethmel
Boy Scout Fieldbook 
Bushcraft Richard Graves
Complete Book Of Outdoor Lore Clyde Ormond
Field Guide To Edible Wild Plants Bradford Angier
Lightweight Backpacking Charles L Jansen
On Your Own In The Wilderness Townsend Whelen & Bradford Angier
Outdoor Survival Skills Larry Dean Olsen
Outdoorsman's Handbook Clyde Ormond
Rifle And Shotgun Shooting 
Scoutmaster's Handbook 
Survival In The Outdoors Byron Dalrymple
The Compact Book Of Upland Game Birds Ray Ovington
The Complete Guide To Orienteering In North America Berndt Berglund
The Sierra Club Wilderness Handbook David Brower
Wilderness Gear You Can Make Yourself Bradford Angier
Wildwood Wisdom Ellsworth Jaeger


Periodicals

Kurt Saxon's DVD set
Backwoods Home Whole Shebang & life subscription
Modern Survival Guide complete back issues and subscription
Most of the American Survival Guide magazines


Prep manuals & related

Title Author	
AFM 64-5 Survival Manual US Air Force
Family Survival Guide - How To Protect You And Your Family Against Terrorism	
Fighting Chance - Ten Feet To Survival Arthur Robinson & Gary North
FM 21-76 Survival Manual US Army
FM 5-34 Engineer Field Data US Army
Forecasts, Famines, And Freezes John Gribbin
How To Plan And Develop A Survival Retreat Sidney Ragsdale
How To Posper During The Coming Bad Years Howard J Ruff
How To Prepare For The Coming Crash Robert L Preston
How To Survive The H-Bomb And Why Pat Frank
Let's Get Ready - An Earthquake Prepareness Handbook 
Life After Doomsday Bruce D Clayton
Making The Best Of Basics - Family Preparedness Handbook James Talmage Stevens
New Profits From The Monetary Crisis Harry Browne
Nuclear War - The Facts On Our Survival Peter Goodwin
Nuclear War - What's In It For You? 
Nuclear War Survival Skills Cresson Kearny
Ragnar's Action Encyclopedia Ragnar Benson
Rawles on Retreats and Relocation James Wesley, Rawles
SAS Survival Handbook John "Lofty" Wiseman
Strategic Relocation Joel M Skousen
Surviving Doomsday C Brice Sibley
Terrorism Survival Guide – Your Family's Prepareness Plan 
The Art Of War Sun Tzu
The Book Of Survival Anthony Greenbank
The Complete Housewife Kurt Saxon
The Complete Survival Guide Mark Thiffault
The Family Survival Handbook Martin A Smith & William E Eliason
The Millennium Bug Michael S Hyatt
The Modern Survival Retreat Ragnar Benson
The Russian Disaster - A Survival Handbook For The Nuclear Age Bernard Grossfield
The Secure Home Joel M Skousen
The Survival Retreat Ragnar Benson
The Worst-Case Scenario Survival Handbook Joshua Piven & David Borgenicht
The Worst-Case Scenario Survival Handbook – Travel Joshua Piven & David Borgenicht
You Can Profit From A monetary Crisis Harry Browne
You Can Survive The Bomb Colonel Mel Mawrence


Self-sufficiency

Title Author	
A Shelter Sketchbook John S Taylor
Back to Basics Readers Digest
Build-It-Yourself Homestead Organic Gardening & Farming
Carrots Love Tomatoes Louise Riotte
Cold Climate Gardening Lewis Hill
First Lessons In Beekeeping C. P. Danant
Humanure Handbook Joseph Jenkins
Mother Earth News Handbook of Homemade Power Mother Earth News
The Guide To Self-Sufficiency John Seymour
Underground Houses - How to Build A Low-Cost Home Robert L Roy
Wood-Frame House Construction USDA
The Encyclopedia of Country Living Carla Emery	


e-books

Title Author	
Emergency War Surgery US Government
Humanure Handbook Joseph Jenkins
Nuclear War Survival Skills Cresson Kearny
Ship's Medicine Chest and Medical Aid at Sea US Government
Where There Is No Dentist Murry Dickson
Where There Is No Doctor David Werner


----------



## Jerry D Young

The list was too long for a single post. Here are the fiction titles.

Fiction

Title Author	
After The Rain John Bowen
Afterwar Janet Morris
Airship Nine Thomas H Block
Alas, Babylon Pat Frank
Alligator Shelley Katz
America: R.I.P. Virginia M Fenwick
Amerika Brauna E Pouns & Donald Wrye
Anton Irving A. Greenfield
Atlas Shrugged Ayn Rand
Better Dead Than Red Stanley Reynolds
Blight Mark Sonders
Blizzard George Stone
Blizzard Phil Stong
Cat Five Robert P Davis
Cataclysm: The Day The World Ended Don Pendleton
Catastrophe Planet Keith Laumer
City Wars Dennis Palumbo
Commander-1 Peter George
Creatures Richard Masson
Croc David James
Damnation Alley Roger Zelazny
Dance Of The Apocalypse Gordon Eklund
Darkness And The Deep Vardis Fisher
Day Of The Delphi John Land
Death On A Warm Wind Douglas Warner
Death Wind William C Heine
Doomsday Squad Dom Gober
Doomsday Wing George H Smith
Drought! Ralph Hayes
Emergence David R Palmer
Empire Of The Ants Lindsay West
Eruption Paul Patchick
Farnhams Freehold Robert Heinlein
Fatal Exposure Michael Tobias
Firefight 2000 Dean Ing
Fire-Hunter Jim Kjelgaard
Forbidden Area Pat Frank
Free Flight Douglas Terman
Heat Arthur Herzog
Hurricane Of Ice H. L. Perry
Icequake James Follett
Icequake Crawford Kilian
Level 7 Mordecai Roshwald
Long Voyage Back Luke Rhinehart
Lucifer's Hammer Larry Niven & Jerry Pournelle
Malevil Robert Merle
Man-Eater Ted Willis
Meeting The Bear - Journal Of The Black Wars Lloyd Zimpel
Meteorite Track 291 Edmund H North & Franklin Coen
Meteorite Track 291 Gary Paulson
No Blade of Grass John Christopher
No Truce With Kings Poul Anderson
Oath Of Fealty Larry Niven & Jerry Pournelle
On The Beach Nevil Shute
On The Brink Benjamin Stein & Herbert Stein
Overload Arthur Hailey
Patriots James Wesley, Rawles
Phoenix Island Charlotte Paul
Population Doomsday Don Pendleton
Power Play Kenneth M Cameron
Pulling Through Dean Ing
Quake Rudolph Wurlitzer
Quest For Fire J. H. Rosny
Quest Of The Dawn Man J. H. Rosny
Red Tide D. D.Chapman & Deloris Lehman Tarzan
Seven Days In May Fletcher Knebel & Charles W Bailey II
Shelter Dan Ljoka
Shiva Descending Gregory Benford & William	Rotsler
Siege Edwin Corley
Single Combat Dean Ing
Slide Gerald A Browne
Snowbound Bill Pronzini
Some Will Not Die Algis Budrys
Starlight Alfred Bester
Storehouses Of The Snow Edwin Woodard & Heather Woodard Bischoff
Streetleathal Steven Barnes
Sub-Zero Robert W Walker
Such Men Are Dangerous Paul Kavanagh
Sunstrike George Carpozi, Jr
Survival Margin Charles Eric Maine
Survival World Frank Belknap Long
Survivors John Nahmlos
Sweeney's Island John Christopher
Take-Over Louis Rossetto, Jr
The Ashes Series William W Johnstone
The Azriel Uprising Allyn Thompson
The Billion Dollar Killing Paul E Erdman
The Breaking Earth Keith Laumer
The Burnt Lands Richard Elliott
The Colony Mary Vigliante
The Coming World Earthquake Joe Musser
The Crash of '79 Paul E Erdman
The Day New York Went Dry Charles Einstein
The Day Of The Animals Donald Porter
The Day The Oceans Overflowed Charles L Fontenay
The Day They Invaded New York Irwin Lewis
The Deadly Frost Terrence Moan
The Divide William C Overgard
The Drowned World J. G. Ballard
The End of the Dream Philip Wylie
The Endless Tunnel Howard H Hilton
The Freeman Jerry Ahern & Sharon Ahern
The Green Rain Paul Tabori
The Hab Theory Allan W Eckert
The Hermes Fall John Baxter
The Hot Zone Richard Preston
The Iron Rain Donald Malcolm
The Last Days Of America Paul E Erdman
The Long Tomorrow Leigh Brackett
The Long Winter John Christopher
The Movement Norman Garbo
The Night Of The Toy Dragons Barney Cohen
The Outrider Series Richard Harding
The Silver Bears Paul E Erdman
The Spike Arnaud de Borchgrave & Robert Moss
The Spook Who Sat By The Door Sam Greenlee
The Steel, The Mist, And The Blazing Sun Christopher Anvil
The Survivalist Series Jerry Ahern
The Sword Of Allah Richard Elliott
The Third World War Sir John Hacket
The Third World War: The Untold Story Sir John Hacket
The Traveler Series D. B. Drumm
The Wanderer Fritz Leiber
The Warlord Series Jason Frost
The Wind From Nowhere J. G. Ballard
Thirst! Charles Eric Maine
This Crowded Earth Robert Bloch
Through Darkest America Neal Barrett, Jr
Tidal Wave Martin Wallace Tyler
To Renew The Ages Robert Coulson
Train Wreck Jeremiah Jack
Triumph Philip Wylie
Tsunami Crawford Kilian
Warday Whitley Strieber & James Kunetka
Weather War Leonard Leokum & Paul Posnick
World War III Force of Arms Ian Slater
Wrath Of God Robert Gleason


----------



## Magi

Sounds like a truck load of books. I guess the best idea is to have most of the important info stored into ur head.


----------



## NaeKid

I have a photographic memory for "things that matter". I can remember hundreds of recipes, thousands of trivial facts, where I last left my 9/16" socket and my light-weight ball-peen hammer.... I can tell you exactly what corner and which shelf holds the bright-orange spray-paint at the PrincessAuto store and where to find the vacuum-bags at CanadianTire.

Now, if you ask WildMist, she would probably counter with "Why can't you remember to put your socks away" and "Why can't you remember my middle name" and "Why can't you remember my birthday or our anniversary" .. :sssh:

For everything else, I have my eee netbook (7" screen, 5hr battery + UPS power for an additional 7hrs), my SD-cards full of information, memory-sticks for more information, external HDDs for more information .. and, of course, all my cooking books and recipe boxes. I also have large collections of DIY books and magazines hiding away till I need them again. And yes, I know exactly where they are :2thumb:


----------



## bunkerbob

Very nice list Jerry, I'll try and keep up. Didn't see a copy of the Bible or Koran(need to know thy enemies) or The Art of War by Sun Tzu. Think these are necessary or not.:scratch

Again, how would you get the info from an Ebook, CD, or thumb drive without a computer. Remember, don't place all of your eggs in one basket.

Canadian, Canadian, Canadian, I'm sure alot of us have college degrees, but don't use that as an excuse not to read hard copies. Enough said.:sssh:


----------



## NaeKid

bunkerbob said:


> Very nice list Jerry, I'll try and keep up. Didn't see a copy of the Bible or Koran(need to know thy enemies) or The Art of War by Sun Tzu. Think these are necessary or not.:scratch
> 
> Again, how would you get the info from an Ebook, CD, or thumb drive without a computer. Remember, don't place all of your eggs in one basket.
> 
> Canadian, Canadian, Canadian, I'm sure alot of us have college degrees, but don't use that as an excuse not to read hard copies. Enough said.:sssh:


I am pretty sure that I have sufficient power to run my computer / etc for a very long time. Between my solar / inverter / UPS and having two internal batteries - I should be great for a long time. My netbook runs on ultra-low power and I would be able to recharge it off of solar or vehicle running power - and - it is a solid-state computer - no moving parts :2thumb:


----------



## bunkerbob

Magi said:


> Sounds like a truck load of books. I guess the best idea is to have most of the important info stored into ur head.


Sounds good unless your my age, speaking of that I just remembered a good story...

I've sure gotten old! I've had two bypass surgeries, a hip replacement,
New knees, fought prostate cancer and diabetes
I'm half blind,
Can't hear anything quieter than a jet engine,
Take 40 different medications that
Make me dizzy, winded, and subject to blackouts.
Have bouts with dementia ...
Have poor circulation;
Hardly feel my hands and feet anymore.
Can't remember if I'm 89 or 98.
Have lost all my friends. But, thank God,
I still have my driver's license.


----------



## youpock

NaeKid said:


> I am pretty sure that I have sufficient power to run my computer / etc for a very long time. Between my solar / inverter / UPS and having two internal batteries - I should be great for a long time. My netbook runs on ultra-low power and I would be able to recharge it off of solar or vehicle running power - and - it is a solid-state computer - no moving parts :2thumb:


I agree, if I don't have enough juice to run one of my small computers than I don't deserve to push on, lol


----------



## Canadian

bunkerbob said:


> Very nice list Jerry, I'll try and keep up. Didn't see a copy of the Bible or Koran(need to know thy enemies) or The Art of War by Sun Tzu. Think these are necessary or not.:scratch
> 
> Again, how would you get the info from an Ebook, CD, or thumb drive without a computer. Remember, don't place all of your eggs in one basket.
> 
> Canadian, Canadian, Canadian, I'm sure alot of us have college degrees, but don't use that as an excuse not to read hard copies. Enough said.:sssh:


I just don't like books. Or brussel sprouts. So you won't find either of them in my survival stash. I only stock what I need or enjoy.


----------



## edmondsonpr

When the lights go out due to no more electricity, all those DVDs and computer files won't compare to the portable, non-electric, hand-carried book!

Jerry D Young, it looks like you have a good beginning LOL!! My local library can't hold a candle to you!

BTW, a phone book is an excellent emergency back-up supply of TP.


----------



## bunkerbob

Added two more books lately, one suggested by Drumrunner...http://www.drum-runners.com/add_LDS Preparedness.pdf and Amazon.com: The Ultimate Food Storage Cookbook (9780967509402): Arlene Mickelsen: Books, both great reference books, sorry Naekid one is a hard copy the other is up your alley a PDF file.:2thumb:


----------



## NaeKid

bunkerbob said:


> Added two more books lately, one suggested by Drumrunner...http://www.drum-runners.com/add_LDS Preparedness.pdf and Amazon.com: The Ultimate Food Storage Cookbook (9780967509402): Arlene Mickelsen: Books, both great reference books, sorry Naekid one is a hard copy the other is up your alley a PDF file.:2thumb:


I have no problems with hard-copy .. I just hate watching my trees turn into paper. We still are not at the level described by StarTrek - we are still very reliant on paper-based-products and according to some reports I have read, our paper-usage is basically double that of the late-80's.


----------



## TechAdmin

But in order to support our paper consumption at least in the US, we are reliant on tree farming as not to destroy native or wild Forrest. I love Star Trek to. I have a fairly large library with a few survivalist/preparedness titles in it but I definitely be using that list to fill out my collection!


----------



## Vertigo

Canadian said:


> ... or brussel sprouts


Brussel sprouts rock! With some onion's and some salt and butter they are absolutely amazing!

Back on topic: Just ordered "Patriots: A Novel of Survival in the Coming Acopalypse" (good reviews, but a bad title though) and "How to Survive TEOTWAWKI: Tactics, Techniques, and Technologies for Uncertain Times" both by Mr Rawles,

I hope I'll enjoy those!

greetz,

V.


----------



## bunkerbob

Vertigo said:


> Brussel sprouts rock! With some onion's and some salt and butter they are absolutely amazing!
> 
> Back on topic: Just ordered "Patriots: A Novel of Survival in the Coming Acopalypse" (good reviews, but a bad title though) and "How to Survive TEOTWAWKI: Tactics, Techniques, and Technologies for Uncertain Times" both by Mr Rawles,
> 
> I hope I'll enjoy those!
> 
> greetz,
> 
> V.


Patriots, such a good book you won't be able to put it down. I just ordered Alas, Babylon, 1959 by Pat Frank (the pen name of Harry Hart Frank). Great reviews also. Haven't read How to Survive TEOTWAWKI yet.


----------



## allen_idaho

I've heard of Patriots but haven't had a chance to read it yet. It takes place just a few miles north of where I live on the palouse, if I'm not mistaken. That is, after the main characters flee Chicago or wherever.


----------



## Vertigo

bunkerbob said:


> Patriots, such a good book you won't be able to put it down. I just ordered Alas, Babylon, 1959 by Pat Frank (the pen name of Harry Hart Frank). Great reviews also. Haven't read How to Survive TEOTWAWKI yet.


Well, I hope they will live up to their hype  they should arrive on friday, so I have a nice weekend ahead of me ! (just need to do some studying as well... sigh...)

Anyway, the How to Survive... is supposed to be some sort of overview of the best essays and posts on the survivalblog.com archives. Probably also re-edited and/or rewritten partly.

for 22 euro, (about 33 USD) I get two great books, patriots (384p) and teotwawki (336p), with lots of information and delivered for free to my door. Gotta love the capitalist system !

greetz,

V.


----------



## sailaway

I have basic survival skills committed to memory, shelter, warmth water food. I do enjoy and have books like Fox Fire, BSA Manuals and Back Woodsman Magazine. I prefer to be out in nature practicing what I know and with others learning more.


----------



## cowpuncher

I know it's kind of sacriligeous to say, but I felt like Rawles let us down with Surviving TEOTWAWKI...It's not bad, but it was also pretty...blah....

Of course, I wasn't as impressed with Patriots as other were either. It was more information packed than TEOTWAWKI, but the dramatization was....not Shakespeare?

I think it's awesome that he wrote them and has both out from mainstream publishers now instead of just self-publishing though! Good on him!


----------



## Vertigo

cowpuncher said:


> I know it's kind of sacriligeous to say, but I felt like Rawles let us down with Surviving TEOTWAWKI...It's not bad, but it was also pretty...blah....


Well, I just received TEOTWAWKI, and only had the time to have a quick look through it, and I must agree with you so far. There is almost no practical to the point information in there. It's all just pointers, hints and general info...

Let's hope patriots will be better.

V.


----------



## questor

youpock said:


> I also really despise books, my wife hates it because she reads a ton. But I do have a lot of electronic books on dvd about how to do different things in case shtf. Things like how to build different devices that might be important.


what about EMP ???


----------



## cowpuncher

My "survival library" isn't. It's just a collection of the books I enjoy reading on topics that interest me. I've practiced all the survival skills I have. I've been an EMT-P, I've been a combat and field shooting instructor. I've taught combatives and survival skills and small-unit tactics. I've built houses, both framed and log. I've put together alternative energy systems and I've raised and taken care of livestock. I've put hundreds of thousands of miles in on horseback. I've slept under the stars as many nights of my life as I have slept under a roof.

That being said, I DO read a lot......:2thumb:

In no particular order and sections.

One Second After
Patriots by Jim Rawles
Surviving TEOTWAWKI by Jim Rawles
Brazilian Jiujitsu: Theory and Practice by Royler Gracie
Wrestling for Fighting by Randy Coutoure
Dirty Boxing by Matt Lindland
The Gift of Fear by Gavin De Becker
The New Rules of Lifting by Alwyn Cosgrove
Run Less, Run Faster
Clinch Fighting for Mixed Martial Arts by Mike Swain
Living Well on Practically Nothing by Ed Romney
I Am Not a Number By Claire Wolfe
Storey's Guide to Feeding Horses 
Complete Walker IV by Colin Fletcher
Mastering Mixed Martial Arts: The Guard by Antonio Nogueira
Walking Softly in the Wilderness by Sierra Club
Emergency Food Storage and Survival Handbook by Peggy Layton
FM 3-22.9 Rifle Marksmanship
FM 3-23.35 Pistol Training
Surgical Speed Shooting by Andy Stanford
Combat Rifle Marksmanship Exercises by Andy Stanford
Kill or Get Killed by Colonel Rex Applegate
Penguin's The Portable Thomas Jefferson
The Federalist Papers
FM 3-25.150 Combatives
The Survival Retreat by Ragnar Benson
The Modern Survival Retreat by Ragnar Benson
The Tactical Trainer by Paul Howe
Green Eyes, Black Rifle by SGM Kyle Lamb
Tactical Pistol Shooting by Erik Lawrence
Ultimate Sniper by Major John Plaster
Survivalist Medicine Chest by Ragnar Benson
Do-It-Yourself Medicine by Ragnar Benson
Ditch Medicine by Hugh Coffee
Physician's Desk Reference
Merck Manual
Merck Veterinary Manual
Horse Owner's Veterinary Handbook
98.6 Degrees: The Art of Keeping Your Ass Alive by Cody Lundin
Ultimate Guide to Wilderness Living by John and Geri McPherson
Tappan on Survival by Mel Tappan
Championship Fighting by Jack Dempsey
Dinosaur Training by Brooks Kubrik
Starting Strength by Mark Rippetoe
Where There is No Doctor
Where There is No Dentist

...and gobs more.


----------



## Seneschal

"The Ultimate Zombie Survival Guide".

Completely serious, I do have that book...it's highly entertaining, too!  But on a more serious note, I have 2 or 3 other 'survival guides', and a number of other books identifying local animal and plant species and detailing their habitats, behaviors, how is best to catch/hunt them, and whether or not they're edible/how to prepare them. My dad has about a thousand books and magazines about hunting, and I've got my computer and head filled with interesting information.


----------



## sailaway

Seneschal said:


> "The Ultimate Zombie Survival Guide".
> 
> Completely serious, I do have that book...it's highly entertaining, too!  But on a more serious note, I have 2 or 3 other 'survival guides', and a number of other books identifying local animal and plant species and detailing their habitats, behaviors, how is best to catch/hunt them, and whether or not they're edible/how to prepare them. My dad has about a thousand books and magazines about hunting, and I've got my computer and head filled with interesting information.


I suppose filling an old lap top with survival information would be a very good idea, you could down load and archive all kinds of topics and how toos.


----------



## Vertigo

sailaway said:


> I suppose filling an old lap top with survival information would be a very good idea, you could down load and archive all kinds of topics and how toos.


Or just use a small, sturdy harddrive. even less chance of emp or loss of work due to power failure. then just plug it in into any laptop not destroyed

V.


----------



## questor

you can fit an awful lot of text on an 8 gig thumbdrive.
But, I still worry about EMP


----------



## Vertigo

questor said:


> you can fit an awful lot of text on an 8 gig thumbdrive.
> But, I still worry about EMP


As far as i understand it, modern flash thumbdrives would be very resistant to emp. For one, they have almost no metal parts, so no way for the current to build up. Second, they are not (when unplugged) under any kind of voltage, in a sense they are dead matter then. And third, they have almost no electronics under their skin. If that will not stand up agains emp, nothing will.

V.


----------



## Turtle

Kinda "outside the box" here . . . but has anyone looked in to any of the SCA publications? I used to belong to the Society for Creative Anachronism (moslty because I enjoy the fighting), and a lot of their publications deal with producing things using antiquated methods. The first book most newbs buy is the "Known World Handbook", which lays the foundation for making your own clothes, armor, weapons, simple recipes, etcetera. Another series of books that I have of theirs it the four-volume "The Best of The Hammer" books, which collect the best articles from two decades of their black-smithing, blade-smithing, and armor construction magazine. Some good stuff to have, very informative about pre-industrialization methods.


----------



## questor

Vertigo said:


> As far as i understand it, modern flash thumbdrives would be very resistant to emp. For one, they have almost no metal parts, so no way for the current to build up. Second, they are not (when unplugged) under any kind of voltage, in a sense they are dead matter then. And third, they have almost no electronics under their skin. If that will not stand up agains emp, nothing will.
> 
> V.


I've run a few "Experiments" on thumb drives
they are very sturdy and robust, physically and electronically
I'm thinking about what to read it with.
IF there is an EMP


----------



## NaeKid

Turtle said:


> Kinda "outside the box" here . . . but has anyone looked in to any of the SCA publications? I used to belong to the Society for Creative Anachronism (moslty because I enjoy the fighting), and a lot of their publications deal with producing things using antiquated methods. The first book most newbs buy is the "Known World Handbook", which lays the foundation for making your own clothes, armor, weapons, simple recipes, etcetera. Another series of books that I have of theirs it the four-volume "The Best of The Hammer" books, which collect the best articles from two decades of their black-smithing, blade-smithing, and armor construction magazine. Some good stuff to have, very informative about pre-industrialization methods.


I have a bunch of "how-to" books from the turn of the last century - late 1800's to early 1900's. These books were re-printed for sale by a company here in Canada called Lee Valley Tools. I am sorry, but, I cannot seem to locate any information about the company being in the USA. Maybe for our southern neighbors a visit to the northern country might be in order just to visit Lee Valley Tools (and maybe try some of our good beers)...

Some of the books that I found very informative and helpfull include:

Making Rustic Furniture
The Craft of Log Building
Farm Mechanics
Windmills and Wind Motors
New edge of the Anvil
Fly tying bible
Chain saw / CrossCut saw course
Make your own walking sticks

I have more than what is listed there ... I just can't find the titles when searching their website, so, I don't know if the books have been discontinued. I couldn't find my titles for recipe books and a few others .. :scratch

And for SailAway .. there are lots of books there that have to do with ship building, sail making, sailing terms, ropes, knotting, canoe building, kayak crafting, etc. I haven't bought those books, but, if they are of the same quality as what I have already purchased / read .. they would be amazing!


----------



## questor

another good site

Lindsay's Technical Books


----------



## bunkerbob

questor said:


> I've run a few "Experiments" on thumb drives
> they are very sturdy and robust, physically and electronically
> I'm thinking about what to read it with.
> IF there is an EMP


Check these out that I ran accross awhile back...https://www.ironkey.com/ talk about tough and secure.:2thumb:


----------



## questor

these are a bit pricey, but my company got me two of them
so far, they seem reliable.
once you get the hang of swiping it's very secure

Secure Thumbdrive: Most Secure Biometric USB Drive Available


----------



## Turtle

I know I am very old-fashioned . . . but I just don't like computers. I mean, I appreciate them for all of the wonderful things they can do, but I can't put my trust in them. I know it would be tough to lug around a bunch of books, but any files that I find online that I think would be usefull have been printed and filed.


----------



## allen_idaho

I agree. It is good to have a hard copy of essential data around. What happens when you have this secure flash drive after an emp blast but there isn't a working computer within 50 miles?


----------



## Vertigo

> What happens when you have this secure flash drive after an emp blast but there isn't a working computer within 50 miles?


I'm pretty sure that a powered down, old laptop, laying in a closet somewhere, far from an electrical outlet, will survive just fine. The biggest concern for emp, are devices connected to the electrical grid or divices which are powered on.


----------



## questor

I'm old enough (I remember only black and white TV) that I really like all of the conveniences of today
however . . . I also try to keep in mind that, that is all they are . . .
Conveniences !
I try not to own things that I cannot fix or walk away from if needed.
And that is getting harder and harder to do, nowadays
THAT being said
yes, I do own a lot of "Stuff" (read toys) . .
MOST of which I can do without, if need be, they are just toys

my books aren't.

I have a lot of information on disks, thumb drives and on some floppies. But it is all just copies of what I have on "protected" paper. 
(read Lucifer's Hammer). Sure, all the electronic stuff is compact and convenient, but "what if" it doesn't work, for whatever reason. I hope you have a very good memory or are very clever. I don't and I'm not.
Life is getting complex, there too many systems out there that rely on too many small, fragile things, to work. The New York blackout of 77, the Northeast black out of 2003, Katrina, the Economy. 
A Solar Flare can take out the electrical grid. There are too few nexus for the Internet and phones. Heck, we have people driving into buildings just because their GPS tells them when to turn. It seems to me that, as a Civilization We are relying, too much on to many things that can go bad too easily. 
It is my belief that it wouldn't take much to open the door and let in all the bad things.

3 days, 3 ways . . .don't count on it !!!
Simplify, Simplify

SORRY, I sometimes get carried away


----------



## allen_idaho

Vertigo said:


> I'm pretty sure that a powered down, old laptop, laying in a closet somewhere, far from an electrical outlet, will survive just fine. The biggest concern for emp, are devices connected to the electrical grid or divices which are powered on.


A laptop will fail when it comes to EMP whether it is on or off. The only difference is the amount of energy required to make it fail. But in the average high altitude nuclear detonation, there is more than enough which would reach your computer.

The reason it will fail, on or off, is because the components will still be charged when they come into contact with the electromagnetic energy created by the blast. Capacitors and semi-conductors in the motherboard will likely be damaged or destroyed. The harddrive, which writes all of your data magnetically, will most likely be corrupted. So you probably won't be able to start the computer at all, even if it was off and unplugged before the blast.


----------



## UncleJoe

questor said:


> Heck, we have people driving into buildings just because their GPS tells them when to turn.


And if you don't believe that, I can give you a first hand story. 
Yesterday, DW and her son went to look at a couple more goats that were only about 3 miles away. He entered the address into his GPS and it told him the address didn't exist. He was going to call the people and get the correct address but hid mom told him, "just drive". The whole way there, all of 5 minutes, the GPS was telling him to enter a valid address. :nuts: DW just watched the mailbox numbers and lo and behold, there it was. It's an old farm so its not like it wasn't on a map. I'll take the paper copy over the electronic any day.


----------



## Turtle

^^^ Exactly. I was just talking to a girl that works for me about how dependant people have become upon electronic devices.

I prefer to have a map, figure out where I am going, and if I need to, I'll stop at a gas station and say, "Excuse me, but how might I get to _____" Remember that? Remember when people used to actually _talk_ to one another?


----------



## drhwest

To protect your survival gear (laptop, hard drives, GPS, etc.)you just need to construct a Faraday box. You should be able to make your own for under ten bucks and I would guess most of you have the materials already laying around your house. Google Farady box and you will see several people who give detailed plans.

I've also seen solar laptop chargers for around $150. As long as you have sunlight you should be able to charge your electronics.


----------



## allen_idaho

If you want to build a Faraday box, the easiest thing to do would be to get yourself some plastic bags and aluminum foil. Put your electronics in a plastic bag. Wrap that bag with foil. For extra protection, add another layer. Put another plastic bag over it and wrap it again with foil. 

The only problem is that the majority of people will be using their electronics when an EMP hits and not storing them.


----------



## questor

1/4 inch industrial cloth on all walls, ceiling and floor in one room/closet (or entire house) would make a passable Faraday Cage. Your cell phone probably wouldn't work, or your WiFi and most likely your radio. BUT, you would be protected from EMP. The entire house would be a bit much. Or, get yourself a "container" and store your stuff in that. It's secure, a good Faraday Box and can be used as shelter if needs be. Just keep it up off the ground or give it good drainage otherwise the bottom rusts out. I found that out the hard way.


----------



## bunkerbob

When I built this house I kept all of that in mind, the roof is sheeted in 5/8" 'TechShield OSB', this product has a foil sheet bonded to its underside which can be grounded to create a Faraday cage effect. Also the ICF walls have rebar embedded in the concrete to form a simular effect these act as "UFER" The Ufer Ground


----------



## NaeKid

The simplest Faraday-box is an old microwave. Gut the microwave and store your electronics in the "cooking-zone" which will protect everything in it. You could also glue some foam to the whole inside of the microwave to make sure that there isn't any chance of extra groundings .. 

Another good Faraday-box is a safe or filing cabinet .. again - line with some kind of non-conductive-foam and it will create your shield against EMP. :beercheer:


----------



## questor

bunkerbob said:


> When I built this house I kept all of that in mind, the roof is sheeted in 5/8" 'TechShield OSB', this product has a foil sheet bonded to its underside which can be grounded to create a Faraday cage effect. Also the ICF walls have rebar embedded in the concrete to form a simular effect these act as "UFER" The Ufer Ground


how are the sheets of TechShield connected to each other ??


----------



## bunkerbob

questor said:


> how are the sheets of TechShield connected to each other ??


They almost touch, just pressed in small bare copper wires into each to connect. 
Took a couple of photos of the ones I can get access to easily, yes I got lazy and started using staples on 3 sides. Then at the bottom ran to common ground strap. Hope this helps. I did think about putting in hardware cloth to create a Faraday cage, the board seem to fix a couple of problems though, the other being that the OSB TechShield actually has a R7 insulation factor.
If you are going to build a home you can run hardware cloth under the drywall first and create a cage that way.:2thumb:


----------



## questor

I would think that a 3 inch wide strip of hardware cloth on the studs before I put up the board would work, also.

HMMmmmm
food for thought !!
Tanks, Mon


----------



## questor

BACK TO THE LIBRARY . . . .

Anyone have any recommendations on Medical books and supplies ??


----------



## Turtle

Good call . . . the medical issue is one thing that concerns me. My mother-in-law is a nurse, but that's the only person in my group that has a decent volume of medical knowledge.


----------



## questor

what kind of supplies, as civilians, can we legally purchase and own . . . that will do any good.


----------



## WildMist

*Lies, lies all lies*



NaeKid said:


> I have a photographic memory for "things that matter". I can remember hundreds of recipes, thousands of trivial facts, where I last left my 9/16" socket and my light-weight ball-peen hammer.... I can tell you exactly what corner and which shelf holds the bright-orange spray-paint at the PrincessAuto store and where to find the vacuum-bags at CanadianTire.
> 
> Now, if you ask WildMist, she would probably counter with "Why can't you remember to put your socks away" and "Why can't you remember my middle name" and "Why can't you remember my birthday or our anniversary" .. :sssh:
> 
> For everything else, I have my eee netbook (7" screen, 5hr battery + UPS power for an additional 7hrs), my SD-cards full of information, memory-sticks for more information, external HDDs for more information .. and, of course, all my cooking books and recipe boxes. I also have large collections of DIY books and magazines hiding away till I need them again. And yes, I know exactly where they are :2thumb:


He so lies, the man can't remember where any of his tools are. He could tell you exactly what happened 15 years ago with all the details but when it comes to looking for something like tools, keys, clothes. OMG he has the worst memory and of course I get the blame for it. Now why would I know where a ball pean hammer is or a 9/16" socket. It's not like I even know what they look like (kinda) but I definitely don't use them. I use my own tools. :nuts:


----------



## Riverdale

One of the most important in my libaray is Cullpepper's Guide.

Written in the 1600's and has good drawings of the plants and their uses (both ancient and modern).


----------



## questor

Antibiotics 
Pain killers


----------



## UncleJoe

WildMist said:


> He so lies, the man can't remember where any of his tools are. He could tell you exactly what happened 15 years ago with all the details but when it comes to looking for something like tools, keys, clothes. OMG he has the worst memory and of course I get the blame for it. Now why would I know where a ball pean hammer is or a 9/16" socket. It's not like I even know what they look like (kinda) but I definitely don't use them. I use my own tools. :nuts:


He was hoping you wouldn't see that post. :sssh:


----------



## mdprepper

I am ashamed to admit this. I do not own any books on the subject yet. All of the limited information I have is stored in my head at the moment. I did visit my Dad yesterday and he has the Foxfire series, he said I can have them, I will pick them up from him next week! While I am there he said we can go through all of his books and equipment and he will give them to me!!!!!!


----------



## sailaway

mdprepper said:


> I am ashamed to admit this. I do not own any books on the subject yet. All of the limited information I have is stored in my head at the moment. I did visit my Dad yesterday and he has the Foxfire series, he said I can have them, I will pick them up from him next week! While I am there he said we can go through all of his books and equipment and he will give them to me!!!!!!


Fox Fire is most interesting, Boy Scout Merrit Badge Pamphlet manuals are great starts, The Scout field guides are good especially older ones.(I have a 1948 edition.) The scout hand book is a good start also. Try Backwoodsman, and other life style magazines. I am blessed to have the Log Cabin Store and Lehmans Hardware near by. You can google topics and print info to make your own books.


----------



## ZoomZoom

I have several manuals and documents stored electronically (on several PC's, and duplicated on 2 external drives). I keep at least 1 PC and external drive protected from EMP. I also keep some generators and a portable solar panel in the same protected area.

In hardcover, I have the Firefox series, USMC and Army special-ops field manuals, medical and first aid, plant guides, some fiction that's been mentioned...

I am going to print off key documents that I have electronically onto hard-copy and keep in 3-ring binder(s).

I only skimmed the previous posts but I didn't see anyone say that they keep weapons manuals handy. I want hard-copies of those that I have as well as other common ones (in the event I come across them) so I have a reference for stripping and basic armory needs.


----------



## mdprepper

sailaway said:


> Fox Fire is most interesting, Boy Scout Merrit Badge Pamphlet manuals are great starts, The Scout field guides are good especially older ones.(I have a 1948 edition.) The scout hand book is a good start also. Try Backwoodsman, and other life style magazines. I am blessed to have the Log Cabin Store and Lehmans Hardware near by. You can google topics and print info to make your own books.


I didn't even think of my sons Scouting book or his Scouting First Aid book! I will have to start reading through them. It is a good thing I am friends with the troop leaders (and my church sponsers the troop) I will ask to look at the other books they have.

I do have a few books on herbal medicine, but most of the things I have learned have come from on-line sources. I guess I need to print the stuff out intead of just bookmarking them.


----------



## sailaway

mdprepper said:


> I didn't even think of my sons Scouting book or his Scouting First Aid book! I will have to start reading through them. It is a good thing I am friends with the troop leaders (and my church sponsers the troop) I will ask to look at the other books they have.
> 
> I do have a few books on herbal medicine, but most of the things I have learned have come from on-line sources. I guess I need to print the stuff out intead of just bookmarking them.


I think making photocoppies of sections of books you don't have or down loading and saving on a laptop are good ideas. Simply bookmarking may cut you out of your knowlege base when the system goes down.


----------



## HozayBuck

Foxfire, military field manuals , these I have most of.. and I too read Lucifer Hammer way back when it first came out and I remember most of it, for sure the part about the man who hid all his "knowledge" books in an old unused septic tank... 

I have often thought about how to interest a Doctor in joining a MAG but have to admit no success to date, but here is a good thought, most Veterinarians are more inclined to be outdoors types, at least the large animal Doc's. and I think a Vet would be a good addition to you MAG, they not only have access to the same basic med's, they also have at least as much training as a people doc..if not more.. my thought is to prep for extra people and when I find the right vet I can simply say, here's a place for you and yours ..IF... just a thought ! of course the Lady of the manor runs a big Emergency Animal Clinic so the idea wasn't all mine...

I guess my attitude is that I will stay in place, and I will not plan on moving out...nor being moved out, if the SHTF for real and anybody comes to move me then we have a fight, If all the means to survive are here where I am then being move or walking away , either will result in my death and no doubt the family unit, so..we fight for what's ours 

I'm not some Conan or Road Warrior type, but if I allow myself to be tossed out of my refuge I'll die so I'd rather die fighting, and I assure you all, I'm a vindictive sonofabi**h and will burn the place to the ground before anybody ( JBT's or MZBG's ) get's what we have preped.. so my books are safe!  until I am about to lose them then burn baby burn...

If I was 20 yo again and knew what I know now then yes I'd fade away and come back to haunt whom ever.. but I'm not and likely won't ever be again so...

Preping is not just having a pile of stuff, it's also a mind set. It should be a way of life, for most in the city's it's not really possible to do that , so you have to prep a place to go and then prep a way to do so... 

Believe me, preping to remain in place is wonderful.. I'm so glad I'm where I am.. 

But yes I need more books...lots more books... sorry got carried away...


----------



## SaskBound

My amazon wishlist is about ten pages. However, from various garage sale finds, gifts, used bookstore treasures, and actual amazon purchases, we have about a bookshelf (as in one unit, not one shelf) worth of survival-related information, not including basic educational stuff which we are also collecting. We prefer actual hardcopy books, though we have also saved a ton of info on the computers. The important stuff tends to get printed off and stored in binders.

roughly broken down, we have books on gardening, bugs and parasites, livestock handling, training, and breeding, alternative building design and methods, cooking, growing grain, first aid, anatomy, medicine, dentistry, cheese making, fermenting (including yogurt, kimchi, and alcohol), spinning, dyeing, knitting, sewing, medicinal herbs and alt medicine, SAS type survival guides, local edible plants, hunting, orchard management, meat smoking, dehydration, root cellaring, canning, leather tanning, seed saving, nursing, pregnancy and childbirth, beekeeping, tracking, saddlemaking, and, the crown jewel of the collection, a 16-volume Popular Mechanics guide to building pretty much anything, bought for 25 cents per volume at a church fundraiser. We also have a ton of old magazines like Mother Earth News, Backwoods Home, Harrowsmith, and the like.

We don't have a TV at our house, so we read quite a bit. We've just tried to delve into more practical reading lately, though we do keep on acquiring fiction books as well. We don't give books away very often, so we have a pretty extensive collection, including lots of classics like Shakespeare and Poe.

We still want to get books on chemistry, physics, ropes and knots, plant propagation, blacksmithing, growing mushrooms (the legal kind), soapmaking, butchering, homeschooling, and on and on and on, lol...


----------



## mdprepper

Went to "Daddy"-sit on Wednesday. I came home with 2 of the Foxfire books (we will find the others today). Also 'On your own in the wilderness' by Whelen and Angier and 'How to build your home in the woods' by Angier. Both books were from the 1950's. He has hundreds of books on hunting, gunsmithing, just all kinds of interesting stuff!

I'll update when I bring more home.


----------



## SaskBound

Lucky you, mdprepper! Good luck building up that bookshelf...I've found it a fun project...

Another place to keep an eye open is second-hand bookstores. We visit a college town periodically, and there is a used bookstore there that routinely has textbooks for really reasonable prices.


----------



## mdprepper

Daddy-sitting again today. I spent forever in the basement going through boxes of books.

Butchering, Processing and Preservation of Meat by Ashbrook
Wilderness Survival by Berglund
Americas Camping Book by Cardwell
and a bunch of canning, dehydrating, gardening books.

I have found the Foxfire books #1, 3, 5, 6, 7 and 9. I will look again to see if the others are there, but I will probably have to find them at the store (I will keep checking the thrift stores also).


----------



## ZoomZoom

Lots of books and military manuals.

In the past week or so, I printed 1,500 pages of material I have in an electronic format but I wanted on paper. These will go in 3-ring binders. Off to the store to get more paper... I have a few thousand more pages to go.


----------



## Jerry D Young

Finally updated my e-book list

Downloaded e-books (I think they are all legal copies. If not, please let me know and I'll delete it.) I'll sort it by subject some day.

Title Author	
101 Things To Do 'Til The Revolution Claire Wolfe
A Complete Handbook of Nature Cure 
An Abrupt Climate Change Scenario and It's Implications For United Sates National Security Peter Schwartz, Doug Randal
Barn Plans And Out Buildings Dr. Byron D Halsted
Bartering Oregon State University
Biodiesel Book Network 6000
Biodiesel Production Technology Iowa State University
Blast And Fallout Shelter University of Maryland
Camp Life in the Woods and the Tricks of Trapping and Trap Making William H Gibson
Camp-Lore and Woodcraft Dan Beard
Captain Dave's Survival Guide Captain Dave
Capturing Heat Dean Still, Jim Kness
Construction Techniques to Protect Homes From High Wind Damage Clemson University
Cooking On Campaign Jason Goodnite
CPG 1-19 Guidance for Development of An Emergency Fallout Shelter Stocking Plan	
CPG 1-20 Emergency Operating Center (EOC) Handbook FEMA
CPG 2-6.4Radiation Safety In Shelters 
Details for Conventional Wood Frame Construction American Wood Council
Disaster Preparedness for People With Disabilities Red Cross
Disaster Response Erik Auf der Heide
Ditch Medicine Hugh L Coffee
Doom Survival Guide doomguide.com
Echelon Chad Yancey
Edible and Medicinal Plants 
Edible and Medicinal Plants, A Survival Guide 
Emergency War Surgery US Government
Encyclopedia of Modern US Military Weapons Col. Timothy M. Laur, Steven L. Llanso
Essential Chinese Medicine Vol 1 
Essential Chinese Medicine Vol 2 
Essentials of Terror Medicine 
FB-2107 Defense Against Radioactive Fallout On The Farm 
FEMA - 160 Recovery From Nuclear Attack FEMA
FEMA 141 Emergency Management Guide for Business and Industry FEMA
FEMA Wood Gas Generator FEMA
FG-E-5.6/1 Users Manual Meteorological Data For Radiological Defense DOD/OCD
First Aid in Armed Conflicts and Other Situations Of Violence ICRC
FM 21-10 MCRP 4-11.1D Field Hygiene and Sanitation US Army
FM 21-76 Field Manual US Army
FM 3-5 MCWP 3-47.3 NBC Decontamination US Army
FM 5-103 Survivability 
FMFM 1-A Fourth Generation War 
Fortification 
Gardening When It Counts Steve Solomon
General Aspects of Shelter Design Temet
George Riggs Survival Book George Riggs
Getting The Truth David J Lieberman
Gravity Fed Water Treatment System - Mod 1* James A Marusek
Gray's Anatomy Henry Gray
Guide To Individual Tactical Readiness 
H-12 Fallout Protection For Homes With Basements DOD/OCD
H-14 In Time Of Emergency DOD/OCD
H-16 Shelter Management Handbook 
H-6 Fallout Protection - What To Know And Do About Nuclear Attack DOD/OCD
H-7 Family Fallout Designs DOD/OCD
Handbook of Subsistence Stores US Government
Herbal Formulas 
How This Book Can Make You Invisible J. J. Luna
How To Prepare For Any Disaster areyouprepared.com
HS-4 Preparedness Planning For A Nuclear Crisis FEMA
HS-4 Preparedness Planning For A Nuclear Crisis – Appendix FEMA
Humanure Handbook Joseph Jenkins
Hurricane Shutter Designs APA
Individual Preparation for Y2K Paloma O'Riley
Interactive Atlas of Human Anatomy F Netter
It's the End of the World As We Know It And I Feel Fine M. D. Creekmore
L-138 What You Should Know About Nuclear Preparedness FEMA
L-18 Facts About Fallout Protection 
LDS Preparedness Manual LDS
Life After Doomsday Bruce D Clayton
Management Of Dead Bodies After Disasters 
Medical Terminology 
Medicinal Plants, Trees & Shrubs of Appalachia Bill Church
Militia Cookbook Emergency Food Preparation 
Milwaukee's Premium Fallout Shelter 
Mormon Emergency Preparedness Manual 
MP-15 Family Fallout Shelter DOD/OCD
NP-10-2 Fallout Shelter Surveys: Guide for Architects and Engineers OCDM
Nuclear War Survival Skills Cresson Kearny
ORNL-5039 Expedient Shelter Construction and Occupancy Experiments Cresson H Kearny
ORNL-6252 Civil Defense Shelters A State of the Art Assessment – 1986 ORNL
Pioneering Projects Big & Small 
Practical Blacksmithing M. T. Richardson
Protection In The Nuclear Age FEMA
Prudent Food Storage: Question & Answers Alan T Hagan
Ranger Medical Handbook 2007 
Residential Safe Rooms FEMA
Safe Locations Zeta Talk
Shelters, Shacks, and Shanties D. C. Beard
Ship Captain's Medical Guide 22nd Edition Maritime and Coastguard Agency
Ship Captain's Medical Stores 
Ship's Medicine Chest and Medical Aid at Sea US Government
Six Simple Pumps Margaret Crouch
Solar Storm Threat Analysis James A Marusek
Steal This Book Abbie Hoffman
Successful Farming Frank D Gardner
Surgery For Victims Of War ICRC
Survival and Austere Medicine TRAWATWMDBM
Survival Fighting Duncan Long
Survival Under Atomic Attack 
Survive Hard Times Jackie Clay
Survivor's Supply Cache savvysurvivor.com
TB-5-3 Family Shelters for Protection Against Radioactive Fallout	
The $50 and Up Underground House Book Mike Oehler
The Boy Mechanic - Book 1 
The Boy Mechanic - Book 2 H. M. Windsor
The Bug-Out Bag 
The Citizens Homeland Defense Guide II 
The Complete Book of Self-Sufficiency John Seymoure
The Complete Book of Underground Houses Rob Roy
The Disaster Handbook for Extension Agents University of Wisconsin
The Essential Underground Handbook PML Publishing, Inc
The Extension Agent's Handbook For Emergency Preparation and Response Texas Ag Extension Service
The Handbook for Practical Farmers Hugh Findlay
The Have-More Plan Ed Robinson, Carolyn Robinson
The Household Cyclopedia Henry Hartshorne
The Humanure Handbook Joseph C Jenkins
Three Acres and Liberty Bolton Hall
TR-60 Shelter In New Homes FEMA
TR-90 Fallout Exposure Rate Prediction Tables FEMA
Trail And Camp Fire 
Trail Craft Claude P Fordyce
We Survive Mutual Assistance Group 
When Technology Fails Matthew Stein
Where There Is No Dentist Murry Dickson
Where There Is No Doctor David Werner
Where Women Have No Doctor 
Wilderness Homes Oliver Kemp
Woodcraft Wisdom J. G. Cone
Wound Closure Manual Ethicon
You Will Survive Doomsday Bruce M Beach
Your Basement Fallout Shelter - Blueprint for Survival #1 British Government


----------



## chaswoody

*army manuals in PDF Form*

this link is an easy down load in pdf, it has a lot of manuals, i would suggest download the manuals you want then print them out to start a libary, and save the money that you would spend on military manuals to buy other things for your perpareness here is the link Army Field Manuals


----------



## NaeKid

Lots of links in that one there chaswoody, but, most seem to be html documents with a few .pdf's dropped in. Looks like I have a fair bit of work to do :gaah:


----------



## allen_idaho

These are the Ebooks I have on file. Most of them are just technical information on how to build useful items. I went ahead and categorized them as follows.

*POWER*
Build Your Own Biogas Generator
Convert a Lawnmower as a Generator
Car Gasifier
Woodgas Generator
Homemade Steam Engine
Aluminum Air Battery
48-volt electric bike
Building a 60-watt solar panel
Capacitor
Contactless Dynamo
Convert a Generator to Propane
Exercise Bike Generator
Converting a riding lawnmower to a portable generator
Building a leyden jar battery
Microbial Fuel Cell
Solar Tracker for solar panels
Solar Power Systems
Stirling Engine
Swing Set Electricity Generator
Tesla Turbine
Thermo-Electric Generator
Power Generating Shoe
Van De Graaff Generator
12-volt Wind Generator
Vertical Axis Wind Turbine
Whisky Still

*LIGHT*
Building a Pocket Lantern
Building LED Lightbulbs
Battery-Free Flashlight
9-volt Lantern
Building a Sun Jar
Candlemaking

*SURVIVAL*
Edible and Medicinal Plants
Aids to Survival
Fire Starting 
Wilderness Survival Manual - FM2176
USMC Water Survival - MCRP-302C
USMC Winter Survival
USMC Summer Survival
Nuclear War Survival Skills
Fire Piston
Listen to Shortwave Radio Broadcasts on your AM Radio
Build a Mongolian Yurt
Build a Sami Hut
7 Survival Shelters that could save your life

*MEDICINE*
Building a Plastic Soda Bottle Prosthesis
Potassium Iodide
First Aid Manual - FM2111
Wilderness Medicine
Communicable Diseases and Field Sanitation - MD0535100
Decontaminating Casualties - MD0537100
Tactical Combat Casualty Care and Wound Treatment - MD0554200
Wound Care - MD0576200
Treating Fractures in the Field - MD0533200
Evacuation in the Field - MD0001200
Diseases of Military Importance - MD0152100

*SECURITY*
Scientific Principles of Improvized Warfare and Home Defense Vol. 1
Breath of the Dragon
Crossbow building Plans
Flat Bow Plans
Manual for Building a 40lb Longbow
Recurve Bow Plans
Field Expedient Anti-Armor Devices - FM2175
Homemade Traps and Snares
Improvised Booby Traps
Improvised Munitions Handbook
Kitchen Improvised Explosives
Poor Man's James Bond Vol. 4
AK-47 Field Stripping Manual
AK-47 Full Auto Conversion Manual
Springfield M1A service manual
Zeroing the M1A Rifle
Catapult
Kearny Fallout Meter
Building an Improvised Gas Mask

*FOOD*
Pedal Operated Grain Mill
Growing and Harvesting Wheat by Hand
Improvised Grain Mill
Solar Cooking
Saving Your Own Vegetable Seeds
Canning
Hydroponic Farming
Building a Pit Oven
Raised Bed Garden
Solar Food Dehydrator
Potato Grow Bags
Base Camp Trail Stove
Aluminum Can Stove
Altoids Tin Survival Bread Baking
Dutch Oven Beef Stew
Organic Pesticide
Preservation of Foods - MD0703100
Food Containers - MD0708100
Food Deterioration - MD0723100

*WATER*
Solar Water Heater
Rain Water Collector
Underground Rain Storage
Emergency Water Purification
Emergency Disinfection of Drinking Water
Treadle Pump
Building a Hand Pump
Building a hydraulic ram pump
Building a Camping Shower
Military Water Supply - MD0160100
Waste Water Treatment - MD0161100

*ANIMALS*
Beef Castration
Beef Dehorning

*TRANSPORTATION*
Golvan Cart
Dugout Canoe
Building an onboard air compressor for your vehicle
Building a Racing Lawnmower

*GENERAL KNOWLEDGE*
Blacksmithing
Knot Tying
Knife Sharpening
Building a Barbecue Barrel
Building a camping table for backpacking
Building a Camping tripod for cooking
Candle Powered Hot Air Balloon
Deodorant
Electrolytic Rust Removal
Homemade Paper
Homemade Shampoo
Saw Horses
Viking Shoes
Hand Powered Washing Machine

*MISC MILITARY FIELD MANUALS*
USAF Passive Solar Handbook Vol1
USAF Passive Solar Handbook Vol2
USAF Passive Solar Handbook Vol3
Construction Electrician - NAVEDTRA-14026
Damage Controlman - NAVEDTRA-14057
Utilitiesman - NAVEDTRA-14265
Rappelling - TC2124
Rigging Techniques - FM5125
Solid Waste Disposal - MD0162100
Chemical Biological Radiologica Nuclear Explosives - MD0534200
Fluid Power - NAVEDTRA-14105
Gunners Mate - NAVEDTRA-14110
Naval Construction Force Seabee - NAVEDTRA-14233
Seabee Combat Handbook Vol.1 - NAVEDTRA-14234
Seabee Combat Handbook Vol.2 - NAVEDTRA-14235
Construction Mechanic Vol.1 - NAVEDTRA-14264
Construction Mechanic Vol.2 - NAVEDTRA-14273
Hospital Corpsman - NAVEDTRA-14295
Engineman - NAVEDTRA-14331
Boatswains Mate - NAVEDTRA-14343
Machinery Repairman - NAVEDTRA-14161
Hull Technician - NAVEDTRA-


----------



## bunkerbob

allen_idaho said:


> These are the Ebooks I have on file. Most of them are just technical information on how to build useful items. I went ahead and categorized them as follows.
> 
> *POWER*
> Build Your Own Biogas Generator...etc
> QUOTE]
> 
> Great job...


----------



## bunkerbob

> allen_idaho;25275]These are the Ebooks I have on file. Most of them are just technical information on how to build useful items. I went ahead and categorized them as follows.
> 
> *POWER*
> Build Your Own Biogas Generator...etc


Great job...


----------



## texican

I'm bugging in.

But, if I was forced to leave, within an hour, no way I could carry my book stash, there are thousands, hundred or so survival related.

One of my thumb drives has over a thousand pdf's, on every survival subject imaginable. Another has business, financial, genealogical info. Netbooks don't take much power... I'd probably grab one of the smaller solar panels lying around the house, to power it with.

Prefer paper books, but the huge library on a thumb drive is irresistible.


----------



## mdprepper

added today:

Modern outdoor survival by Schuh
The American Red cross first aid and safety handbook


----------



## Al-Thi'b

bunkerbob said:


> Very nice list Jerry, I'll try and keep up. Didn't see a copy of the Bible or Koran(need to know thy enemies) or The Art of War by Sun Tzu. Think these are necessary or not.:scratch


 I hope you don't think of all Muslims as your enemy! That's a good point though, religion has proved pretty much since the existence of man to help people "push on" and survive in bad situations. btw Art of war isn't as good as its cracked up to be.


bunkerbob said:


> Again, how would you get the info from an Ebook, CD, or thumb drive without a computer. Remember, don't place all of your eggs in one basket.


Printer  And half the rain forest!

Anyways as far as my collection, I collected American Survival Magazines from age 12 or so i think? Either 12 or 13 can't remember, have a lot of those. I also have a good collection of US FEMA/MILITARY survival guides on various disasters, basic construction manuals using raw materials for building homes, etc. Storing and purifying water, various wild animal and plants that can be safely eaten in different parts of the US/Mexico/Canada encase a mass evac or similar pushed me away from home state. A lot of manuals I never bought because they included things that were to me common sense, I grew up outdoors. I am looking to expand it with more electrical knowledge like solar and other home power alternatives though after agriculture, one day.....................

:idea:when I'm not poor.


----------



## bunkerbob

Al-Thi'b said:


> I hope you don't think of all Muslims as your enemy! That's a good point though, religion has proved pretty much since the existence of man to help people "push on" and survive in bad situations. btw Art of war isn't as good as its cracked up to be.
> 
> Printer  And half the rain forest!
> 
> Anyways as far as my collection, I collected American Survival Magazines from age 12 or so i think? Either 12 or 13 can't remember, have a lot of those. I also have a good collection of US FEMA/MILITARY survival guides on various disasters, basic construction manuals using raw materials for building homes, etc. Storing and purifying water, various wild animal and plants that can be safely eaten in different parts of the US/Mexico/Canada encase a mass evac or similar pushed me away from home state. A lot of manuals I never bought because they included things that were to me common sense, I grew up outdoors. I am looking to expand it with more electrical knowledge like solar and other home power alternatives though after agriculture, one day.....................
> 
> :idea:when I'm not poor.


I think you misunderstood my direction with "know thy enemies", I should have added that I believe that "knowing" is not he same as hating an enemy.
On to your collection, I have some of the same mags and all of the Survive series, even after they changed to 'Guns and Action'. Pack rat??? yes! Great reference material.


----------



## Al-Thi'b

bunkerbob said:


> I think you misunderstood my direction with "know thy enemies", I should have added that I believe that "knowing" is not he same as hating an enemy.
> On to your collection, I have some of the same mags and all of the Survive series, even after they changed to 'Guns and Action'. Pack rat??? yes! Great reference material.


Wow you have some very old issues I have never seen before, those are nice and look like in good condition. Nice, nice collection, how long have you been doing so?


----------



## bunkerbob

Al-Thi'b said:


> Wow you have some very old issues I have never seen before, those are nice and look like in good condition. Nice, nice collection, how long have you been doing so?


I originally had a subscription for both, so long ago I can't remember when. Dates should say it all!! Survive use to come in a large brown envelope.


----------



## mdprepper

Added:

Country Living: The Homesteader's Bible by Charles Self


----------



## faithmarie

Backwoods Home Magazine 
Mary Jane's Farm
The Bulk Herb Store
Nuclear war survival skills
The Green Pharmacy 
Encyclopedia of country living
Cancer step outside the box


----------



## WildMist

Originally, we didn't have much just some stuff I accumulated online from my work and research we've done over the last few years. I figured we should become a little more educated on new technologies and ways of doing things to be off-grid so I bought some books. NaeKid and I are going thru them and taking turns reading so we can learn along the way until we find the right piece of land to build our off-grid home.

We now have 10 books that I ordered from Amazon and they will all help us along the way. I'm currently reading "Green from the Ground Up" by David Johnston & Scott Gibson. Very interesting book that includes every part of your house and how you can make it green. So far it looks like I've been up to par with technology (comes from working for a utility company that is preparing for the future). NaeKid is currently reading "Just In Case" and we're doing things suggested in the book to bulk up our preparations.

If not for this particular thread, I may have never thought about "How good my survival library is".

Thanks to those that have kept it going, I'm learning more every day.
:congrat:


----------



## faithmarie

The Survivors Club by ben sherwood I enjoyed it and found it interesting.


----------



## Doomsayer

I dont read alot but for the most important stuff like food shelter water i comitted to memory unfortunatly plant identification is very poor beyond some wild friut bearing trees that grow wild around here which i can identify there are great many other plants and trees here that can be of benfit just dont them by sight.dont get me wrong all the trees that grow here i know.

so if any knows of a book of edible/and medicinal plants in North America the name would be appreciated.


----------



## faithmarie

Edible wild plants by Lee Peterson
Identifying and harvesting edible plants by "wildman" Steve Brill 
Honey garlic and vinegar home remedies 
Prepare for emergencies by McKeever
Dare to Prepare 
Herbal antibiotics
SAS survival hand book by John "Lofty" Wiseman


----------



## bunkerbob

Great book that has color pictures of herbs and what to do with them. Here is another thread where we discussed the same topic...http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f3/herbal-medicine-2208/


----------



## faithmarie

There is thebulkherbstore.com they have a dvd how to make tinsures and herbal things." Making Herbs Simple"


----------



## 101airborne

The foxfire series.
The book of buckskinning series.
Backwoods home magazine.
The Special forces medical handbook (free on-line)

These are a few I'll post the others asap.


----------



## survivalboy12895

For only being 15,I have quite a big library of survival based books.I'm too lazy to type every title,but here are a few.
#1:Backwoods Home Whole Shebang plus subscription
#2:All the Foxfire books
#3:When all Hell Breaks Loose by Cody Lundin
#4:98.6 Degrees:The art of keeping your a$$ alive by Cody Lundin
#5:Tappen of Survival by Mel Tappen
#6:Survival Guns by Mel Tappen
#7:The Survival Retreat by Ragnar Benson
#8:The Modern Survival Retreat by Ragnar Benson
#9:Survival Poaching by Ragnar Benson
#10:Crisis Preparedness Manual
#11:Survive by Les Stroud
#12:Just in Case by Kathy Harris
#13:How To Survive TEOTWAWKI by James Rawles
#14atriots by James Rawles
#15:Bostons Gun Bible by Boston T. Party


----------



## sailaway

I think a copy of the Holy Bible would be a good addition to any survival library. We also need spiritual strength to carry on. I remember Vietnam POWs saying how they relied on memorizing Bible verses to stay strong.


----------



## faithmarie

Amen, Sailaway 
There are a lot of practical and health and sanitation stuff in there too, not just for comfort.


----------



## mdprepper

sailaway said:


> I think a copy of the Holy Bible would be a good addition to any survival library. We also need spiritual strength to carry on. I remember Vietnam POWs saying how they relied on memorizing Bible verses to stay strong.


I have a Bible in almost every room of the house, on the computer, on discs and in each car.


----------



## allen_idaho

Sure. It's great to have a bible or two around. You never know when you will need to have something to throw at somebody or to use as a fire starter.


----------



## mdprepper

Added:

How Book of Cub Scouting

Mothers Encyclopedia--old book, some of the info is outdated, but it gives great descriptions/drawings for identifying childhood diseases/illnesses


----------



## marlas1too

i have lots of how to books and guides andalso i just picked an old book from a used book store titled-the homestead cookbook by virginia paul-an illustrated collection of recipes,remedies and reminders-its what the early settlers did with the food they had to work with if you can get a copy is a great book--remember its better to have and not need than need and not have


----------



## Littlebit

I love History and Physic, Chem, and Math. So most of the books I have are in those genra. But I am reading more survival and herbal books lately. Thanks for listing all these other books .:thankyou: I will have to see if I can find them. I also keep the Bible close by. It has become a comfort sence my Mom passed.


----------



## marlas1too

just checked ebay and they have listed as --the homestead cookbook-very good -- for 6.15 -good price


----------



## mdprepper

I have added a couple of books on "old fashioned" pasttimes and crafts. Not really survival stuff, but great ideas for using what you have. Making toys and things for kids, quilting, making rugs (I may do this one!).

Also have lots of cookbooks. Many of them are "old timey". Recipes from the Appalacians, some from the Depression era, some have recipes from the Civil War era. Just good basic foods, without all the fussy ingredients we use today.

Admins: could you make this thread a sticky???:idea:


----------



## mdprepper

Wow! You guys are fast! Thank you.


----------



## *Andi

mdprepper said:


> I have added a couple of books on "old fashioned" pasttimes and crafts. Not really survival stuff, but great ideas for using what you have. Making toys and things for kids, quilting, making rugs (I may do this one!).
> 
> Also have lots of cookbooks. Many of them are "old timey". Recipes from the Appalacians, some from the Depression era, some have recipes from the Civil War era. Just good basic foods, without all the fussy ingredients we use today.


My kind of books.

Watch out ... once you start making rugs and such it becomes habit.:surrender: LOL


----------



## UncleJoe

*Andi said:


> My kind of books.
> 
> Watch out ... once you start making rugs and such it becomes habit.:surrender: LOL


YEP. Laura Ingalls :flower:


----------



## sailaway

Just finnished Foxfire 1, lots of things I want to try like, a still or faith heeling maybe!


----------



## bstiarwalt

Carla Emery /The Encyclopedia of Country Living


----------



## *Andi

bstiarwalt said:


> Carla Emery /The Encyclopedia of Country Living


I Love The Encyclopedia of Country Living :2thumb: The best!


----------



## sailaway

I think books that are entertaining are also good in a library, they are good for mental health.


----------



## jrg24

bunkerbob said:


> Patriots, such a good book you won't be able to put it down. I just ordered Alas, Babylon, 1959 by Pat Frank (the pen name of Harry Hart Frank). Great reviews also. Haven't read How to Survive TEOTWAWKI yet.


Ah yes. Parts of Alas, Babylon takes place near my neck of the woods. It is an excellent read and has been taught as literature in my area. I've got 5 copies on a bookshelf here.

I am starting a library myself, but will start with printing pdfs from sites like drumrunners site.

Aside from survival info, I also think that preservation of current knowledge is also useful in case it is needed to pass on to future generations. Calculus, Chemistry, Biology, Physics, Literature, and assuming we get to a EOFTWAWKI situation, History, and why we should never never repeat it. There are things out there that should not be lost.


----------



## mrghostwalker

Ok- BRIEFLY, because the wife and I are voracious readers.
I have...

Magazine back issues-
-"Mother Earth" Mag-Before it became more Yuppie and less practical
-"Backwoodsman" Mag (my new favorite!)
-"Countryside" Mag (also great!)
-"American Survival Guide"

Books-
-"King James Authorized Bible"
-"Strong's Concordance"
-"A Ready Defense" (Josh McDowell)

-"Funk and Wagnall's Family Medical Guide" 
-"Funk and Wagnall's Guide to Childhood Symptoms" (both great, especially if you have kids) 
-"First Aid Without Panic"
-"2007 Physician's Desk Reference"

-Numerous Survival Guides (old and new)
-Boy Scout Manual, Field Guide and Explorer Manual (several)
-"Five Acres and Independence"
-"Foxfire" series
-"The Dangerous Book For Boys"
-Audubon Field Guides (a bunch)
-"Peterson Field Guide- Edible Wild Plants"
-"Square Foot Gardening"
-"Rodale's Garden Problem Solver" (disease and other problems for plants and fruit trees)
-"Lyman's Shotshell Reloading, 5th ed"
-Lots of cook books including wok cooking, colonial recipes and farm recipes.
And tons more. 
-"Reader's Digest Fix-It-Yourself Manual"
-"Reader's Digest New Complete Do-It-Yourself Manual"
-"Reader's Digest Complete Car Cars Manual"
-"Jeep Bible"
-a Jeep Repair Manual
I also make copies of good articles from magazines and from the Internet.
Also lots of Fiction and Non-Fiction. Many of the classics like Mark Twain, Sherlock Holmes, etc...
And hardcover children's classics like Dr. Seuss.
I would recommend "Solar Flare" by Larry Burkett (1997) It's very timely.

Today I went to the annual book sale (put on by the Friends of the Library) and picked up two beauties- 
A small engine repair manual
and "Colonial Kitchens, Their Furnishings and Their Gardens" 
***Something that may have been mentioned before- I would suggest a collection of folding maps- since GPS might not work.


----------



## questor

I'm curious . . .
anyone have the complete set of Firefox.


----------



## zorro

*A girl's library*

Maybe guys will be interested to know what I have in my library?

I have most titles both in paper and digital versions. My laptop is very small, I carry it with me almost all the time. It can be charged either with a car adapter (a car is a dawn big generator by the way), either with a solar panel. If I ever need to move in case of an emergency situation, my laptop + solar panel weight a lot less than the printed copies...


The Humanure Handbook, 3rd edition - EVERYONE should own a copy!
Preserving food without freezing or canning, from Terre Vivante
Root cellaring, from Mike and Nancy Bubel
Joy of cooking, from Irma Rombauer (a gift from a wise aunt when I left my parent's home, even tells you how to prepare a squirrel)
The self-sufficient Gardener by John Seymour
Self-sufficiency by John Seymour
A couple of plants identification books written in French (my first language), about plants in my area (tells edible plants + other uses plants)
The haybox - The energy saving cooker (+ a couple of other booklets about solar cooking and house heating)
Building a Kang bed stove
Building a bread oven
All wood wind generator
How to develop a small hydro site
A few books about small scale farming in tough climates (dry climate, cold climate)
Urban agriculture, from Agrodok
The preparation and use of compost, from Agrodok
Water in emergency situations
Handy farm devices
Village technology handbook
Rope pump construction, from Practica foundation
US Army survival manual
An illustrated book about snares
A few books about human and animal housing buildings
Handloom construction
A first aid book

I also have a couple of books of what I call my "emergency situation tradeable skill". My normal occupation is related to computers. So if there is no more electricity, I need to be able to do something else. Everyone who knows me knows that I am also able to sew all kind of things (clothes, hats, bags, animal harnesses & bags, and much more). I'm also able to draft a pattern for whatever is needed from scratch, a quite rare skill. So I do have a couple of books on this subject. And I own an old heavy duty Singer sewing machine which can be used either with an electrical motor or a foot pedal.

Being able to speak a second language is not a bad idea too - in case you need to move. I didn't included a dictionary in my "if shtf library" because I feel I'm quite fluent in English.


----------



## Emerald

Great list Zorro! The humanure book cause a big brouhaha over at another forum I'm a member of.
Never saw so many poo-a-phobes in my life! Things will sure change when they have to haul water for flushing!
Plus pick up a copy or borrow a copy of Building your own Earth Oven, in the SHTF world I can see a great many folks having to cook outside.
One question, who wrote the handy farm devises book, that one I might have to look up at the library.


----------



## zorro

*Handy farm devices*

Handy farm devices is from Rolfe Cobleigh, you can look at it here : Handy Farm Devices - Cobleigh - chapter 1


----------



## Emerald

zorro said:


> Handy farm devices is from Rolfe Cobleigh, you can look at it here : Handy Farm Devices - Cobleigh - chapter 1


Thanks for the link.:2thumb:


----------



## questor

I haven't seen any posts about where I get a few of my books. Has anyone else discovered Lindsay Publications? I have about 40 or so of their books/pamphlets. Lots of useful and just plain fun books. I got one on how to build coffins as a coffee table book. ;- )


----------



## Diego2112

Well, as far as SURVIVAL books etc. are concerned:

The ENTIRE Ragnar Benson bibliography (VERY good information), and most of my CAP manuals (physical fitness, defense, survival etc.). My brother ( :beercheer: ) suppliments this with a HUGE stack of Backwoodsman Magazine, Gray's Anatomy, and one I cant remember the title of, but he's always touting it. We've also (between the two of us and our father) got every edition of National Geographic Magazine all the way back to the 1940s, and some even farther back than THAT!  

I also have some *slightly* controversial titles in my collection, including (but not limited to): The 2007 Edition of the Anarchist Cookbook, Street Weapons and Where to Find Them, The CIA's Book of Dirty Tricks, and others. 

Now, most are in PDF, but the REALLY important titles I have printed off and they are in threering binders.

NON Survival:
I also have various and sundry translations of the Bible (KJV, NLT, etc, tee hee hee), The Art of War, Sword and the Mind, and then just some classics (Shakespeare, Plato, Alighieri, etc). 

And I've got a 1960 World Book Encyclopedia... But if in the event of :shtf: , it's NOT a priority!


----------



## mdprepper

I got these books from my Mom: Amazon.com: Science and Mechanics Complete Handyman Do-It-Yourself Encyclopedia -- A Compilation of Special Interest Projects and Manuals for the Repair and Care of Home, Auto, Appliances, Hobby Equipment -- 21 Volume Set -- 1975: Everything Else.

Don't know how up to date the information is (published in 1975), or how useful they will be in SHTF scenarios, but knowledge is always a good thing!!


----------



## mdprepper

Added a 1965 Boy Scout handbook, Readers Digest Back to Basics How to learn and enjoy traditional American skills, and Wilderness Living (A complete handbook and guide to pioneering in North America) by Berndt Berglund.


----------



## josephines

I found and have kept an old Boy Scout handbook, too. Great stuff. For children, remember that they like practical things, too, and they can draw in the dirt with sticks just like we did. I have painted-on several blackboards in my house and keep colored chalk on-hand.
I love the Strong's concordance and have the New King james Version, since the Strong's correlates with that, too, and many things are already corrected in it.


----------



## josephines

The rope pump, Bombas de Mecate, found from the Practica Foundation site, is interesting. I bought two small fresnel lenses and plan to dig a water distillation pit. People can even put in urine and washing water--at least along the sides of the pit, and use sunlight to distill water from the ground.


----------



## josephines

i agree--everyone needs to know how to compost Human manure. This is only reasonable, to be able to handle our own situations.


----------



## ttony

I was thinking of picking up Mykel Hawkes book - anyone have it? If so, what do you think?


----------



## BoyScoutSurvivor

I have only a few books
2001 Boy Scout handbook
1965 Boy Scout handbook
SAS survival handbook
Not much but it does have a fair amount information about surviving in the wild.


----------



## josephines

*seed catalogs*

Oh, keep some seed catalogs--the kind that have lots of information: Fedco, Southern Exposure Seed Exchange, Peaceful Valley Farm Supply, Bountiful Gardens.


----------



## lilmama

My book library is not that good. I have a list of books I would like to get but just haven't gotten there yet. I do however have a binder that is divided into sections. I put any info I find interesting and handy into it. I don't have to worry about losing it on my computer if the lights go out, and if we have to take off somewhere I can just grab it and go.


----------



## rflood

Hey guys (gals as well), I've tried to find the thread where I saw someone say they got a full download of the Drum-Runners information library and also that Drum-Runners was going to go down by year end. Anyway, there was in my recollection a secondary website that had all the Drum-Runner PDF's as a backup. Can anyone point me to it?


----------



## gypsysue

For anyone who lives in the city, the book "Extreme Simplicity" by Christopher Nyerges is a great book. He also wrote one called "The Self-sufficient Home", which I haven't read, but it's on my list.


----------



## greaseman

@ bunkerbob,
very nice set of books, I'm jealous. If the right conditions happen, such as a giant solar flare, books may be the only reference we can rely on. A bad enough flare, and we are permanently in our own "Little House On The prairie" episodes. The thought of a permanent camping trip isn't very pleasant.
a few books I have in my library, are numerous books on mechanical repair, carpentry, electrical repair, gardening, mechanical reference, grandma's country wisdom, the encyclopedia of country living, raising chickens, medical books, and the lists goes on.
I also started putting together notebook binders of info, from various web sites . This supliments my books.
Happy reading all.


----------



## semperscott

I have only a few books in my library. Last month I recieved a Kindle for my birthday; it holds 3,500 books and will last a full month on a full charge. You can charge it from a outlet or from your computer via USB port. You can also download pdf. files. It it really compact and fits easily into my jacket/vest pocket. I will be building a library of hard copy books as well as my Kindle. The Kindle is 7.5" x 4.8" x 0.335" and weighs only 8.7 ounces loaded with 3,500 hundred books will be much easier than trying to carry that many hardcopies!


----------



## vja4Him

I have one small book on edible plants of the West, several medical and health books, and a few recipe books, and that's about it! I've been saving survival videos and articles to load onto my Archos 70 Internet Tablet 250 GB.

I'm still searching for several solar chargers that will charge the Archos 70 IT and also charge AA, AAA, C, D and 9v batteries ... and also charge my iBook G4 ...


----------



## wildone_uk

my wife constantly tells me i am a mine of useless information,unless its of use to her
ladyship


----------



## Daegnus

Gardening/Homesteading

Five Acres and Independence - M.G. Kains
The New Organic Grower - Eliot Coleman
Four-Season Harvest - Eliot Coleman
The Solar Greenhouse Book - James C. McCullagh
How to Grow More Vegetables - John Jeavons
The Sustainable Vegetable Garden - John Jeavons
Seed to Seed - Susan Ashworth
Forest Gardening - Robert Hart
The Edible Container Garden - Michael Guerra
Gardening When it Counts - Steve Solomon
Cold Climate Gardening - Lewis Hill
Root Cellaring - Mike & Nancy Bubel
Keeping Poultry - Victoria Roberts
Building a Sustainable Business - Minnesota Institute for Sustainable Ag.
Building a Multi-Use Barn - John D. Wagner
Permaculture - Bill Mollison
Organic Farming - Nicolas Lampkin
Carrots Love Tomatoes - Louise Riotte
The Humanure Handbook - Joseph Jenkins
The Slate Roof Bible - Joseph Jenkins
Preserving for All Seasons - Anne Gardon
Foxfire books
A few seed catalogues

Wilderness Survival

Plants of the Rocky Mountains - Lone Pine Field Guide
Edible and Medicinal Plants of the Rocky Mountains - Terry Willard
Stalking the Wild Asparagus - Euell Gibbons
Skills for Taming the Wilds - Bradford Angier
How to Live on Nothing - Joan Ranson Shortney
Wilderness Survival - Bernard Shanks
Scats and Tracks of the Rocky Mountains - James C. Halfpenny

Herbs/First-Aid/Etc...

The Natural Way of Healing Asthma and Allergies - Gary McLain
The Way of Herbs - Michael Tierra
The Way of Chinese Herbs - Michael Tierra
The Way of Ayurvedic Herbs - Michael Tierra
Planetary Herbology - Michael Tierra
Chinese Traditional Herbal Medicine Vol. 1 & 2 - Michael Tierra
Herbal Medicine From the Heart of the Earth - Sharol Marie Tilgner
Healing with the Herbs of Life - Lesley Tierra
The Herbal Medicine Maker's Handbook - James Green
Many, Many, Many Others.... (Herbalist in training....)
A couple old military first-aid manuals


----------



## gypsysue

Shoestring Survivalism by Andy James.

Absolutely the best book for low-budget prepping. Everything you need to know, and how to get started and get set up without spending much or anything at all!


----------



## IlliniWarrior

mdprepper said:


> Daddy-sitting again today. I spent forever in the basement going through boxes of books.
> 
> Butchering, Processing and Preservation of Meat by Ashbrook
> Wilderness Survival by Berglund
> Americas Camping Book by Cardwell
> and a bunch of canning, dehydrating, gardening books.
> 
> I have found the Foxfire books #1, 3, 5, 6, 7 and 9. I will look again to see if the others are there, but I will probably have to find them at the store (I will keep checking the thrift stores also).


FoxFire Books 1 thru 6 are available in PDF format for free downloading on a number of websites .......


----------



## IlliniWarrior

questor said:


> I'm curious . . .
> anyone have the complete set of Firefox.


FoxFire Books 1 thru 6 are the best of the set ...... a few sections of the other books are worth reading ...... the research got skimpy as they published .....


----------



## IlliniWarrior

Anyways as far as my collection, I collected *American Survival Magazines *from age 12 or so i think? Either 12 or 13 can't remember, have a lot of those. I also have a good collection of US FEMA/MILITARY survival guides on various disasters, basic construction manuals using raw materials for building homes, etc.

The back issues of the 1970s published American Survival are available for free downloading ...... can't give the site location here, the website owner doesn't want the publicity ...... ask me in a private message


----------



## worldengineer

vja4Him said:


> I have one small book on edible plants of the West, several medical and health books, and a few recipe books, and that's about it! I've been saving survival videos and articles to load onto my Archos 70 Internet Tablet 250 GB.
> 
> I'm still searching for several solar chargers that will charge the Archos 70 IT and also charge AA, AAA, C, D and 9v batteries ... and also charge my iBook G4 ...


Harbor Freight has several small 5 watt (i believe) solar chargers that say will charge AA AAA C D and 9V batteries. For the tablet I suggest using an DC to AC power invertor in a vehicle to charge it. Although you might be able to rig that panel to charge it.


----------



## NaeKid

vja4Him said:


> I have one small book on edible plants of the West, several medical and health books, and a few recipe books, and that's about it! I've been saving survival videos and articles to load onto my Archos 70 Internet Tablet 250 GB.
> 
> I'm still searching for several solar chargers that will charge the Archos 70 IT and also charge AA, AAA, C, D and 9v batteries ... and also charge my iBook G4 ...


Sorry - I missed this as well.

I have solar panels that connect directly to battery-packs to keep them topped up and ready for use. Some of the battery-packs have USB power-ports, some have 12-volt power-ports and some have built-in inverters to provide 120-volt-AC.

Some of the solar-panels are rated for 1.5 watt (small trickle-charge) for my RV-batteries and my motorcycle batteries and then I have some larger 13-watt panels that will keep the battery-packs loaded with power. Finally, I have 80-watt panels for the camper to keep those batteries topped-up all year around.

Solar systems can be quite expensive to setup, but, it gives you the ability to decide how to keep power to electronics. Currently, I have around $2500 into solar-tech (panels, batteries, controllers, wiring, converters) and to me, it is money well spent. I have a long way to go before I am capable of going completely off-grid, but, getting my feet wet (and learning) about how the systems work, bit-by-bit.


----------



## ReconCraftTheta

*Possibly one of the best survival books of all time.*

Out in the field, on the subject of survival:
US Army Field Manual 21-76, 'nuff said.


----------



## BasecampUSA

*Harrowsmith?*

I see that there are many Canadian neighbors in this forum...

Whatever happened to Harrowsmith magazine?

It was one of the best magazines I ever subscribed to, for years!

- Basey


----------



## Davo45

One decent series of survival books are "Great Living in Grubby Times" and "Everybody's Knife Bible". The Boy Scout Handbook is useful as well. The U.S. Army's "Survival, Evasion & Escape" is another good one. "SURVIVE! The Disaster, Crisis and Emergency Handbook" by Jerry Ahern, "The Self-Reliance Manifesto" by Len McDougall are some more good books for your survival library.


----------



## muskratmama

NaeKid said:


> I have no problems with hard-copy .. I just hate watching my trees turn into paper. We still are not at the level described by StarTrek - we are still very reliant on paper-based-products and according to some reports I have read, our paper-usage is basically double that of the late-80's.


At our hospital, to order the paper chart (for the old records not on the computer) you have to print a requisition that uses 10 sheets of paper. 
I'm not making this up.
In the old days, you would add about 4 inches of writing.


----------



## CulexPipiens

When I started at my current job (years ago) we would have nightly printouts of our entire inventory made... about 7 inches thick of the old tractor feed paper. Each night.

After a few weeks of this I asked who is going through this report every day? Turns out no one. They would just come by, take the print out and throw it away as they did not needed it anymore. Gee... you think someone would have instead STOPPED PRINTING IT!?!?


----------



## Brambles

*Thanks EVERYONE!*

Wow, I'm in heaven! WHAT a list of books I've compiled from this thread! Thank you all....for just being out there!

I live in MN...in the Med City, home of the World Famous Mayo Clinic and one of IBM"S largest sites.....with more Doctors and Engineers than you can shake a stick at. No one seems to worry about the future. I'm not happy living in Minnesota.... due to location of Nuke Plants, Ash drift, etc....but there are brains here!

And we do have some of the best thrift stores, with worthy cast-offs from trips to far-away places and failed hobbbies. Looking forward to reading more on the other threads.....and printing out the good stuff! :2thumb:


----------



## Magus

I've got 90% of every American survival guide ever published and a bunch of Ragnar Benson and Mel Tappan's books,does that count as a Library?


----------



## shellyann36

*Ok I had to join in on this. I have several books but I see where I also have several holes in my books just by reading everyone else's posts! Thanks!

Homesteading/Survival
1.) The Manual of Practical Homesteading by John Vivian
2.) Storey's Basic Country Skills
3.) The Encyclopedia of Country Living by Carla Emery
4.) Country Life by Paul Heiney
5.) Making the Best of Basica Family Prepardness Handbook by Stevens
6.) Back to Basics by Reader's Digest
7.) Homesteading by Crawford
8.) Passport to Survival 12 Steps to Self Sufficient Living by Bingham & Dickey
9.) Farm Fever by Baker & Kibbie
10.) The Complete Field Guide to North American Wildlife Eastern Edition by Harper & Row

Building
1.) How to Build Log-End Houses by Rob Roy
2.) The Straw Bale House by Steen, Steen & Bainbridge
3.) The Complete Guide to Building Decks by Black & Decker

Gardening
1.) Carrots Love Tomatoes by Louise Riotte
2.)Seed to Seed by Suzanne Ashworth
3.) 1001 Hints & Tips for your Garden
4.) Great Garden Shortcuts by Rodale
5.) A Firefly Gardner's Guide to Berries by Firefly
6.) Movable Harvests by Crandall & Crandall
7.)The Vegetalbe & Herb Expert by Dr. D.G. Hessayon
8.)Vegetable Gardening by Sunset
9.) Gardening for Dummies 
10.) Weedless Gardening by Lee Reich
11.) Pick Your Own Farming by Hampler & Motes
12.) Growing Your Own Vegetables by The U.S. Dept of Agriculture

Medical & Herbal
1.)A Pictorial Handbook fo Anatomy & Physiology by Dr. James Bevan 
2.) Human Diseases by John H. Dirckx, MD
3.) Laboratory Medicine: Essentials of Anatomic & Clinical Pathology by John H. Dirckx, MD
4.) Merriam Webster's Medical Dictionayr
5.) Taber's Cyclopedic Medical Dictionary by P.A. Davis
6.) Medical Abbreviatiosn by Davis
7.) Advanced Skills for Health Care Providers by Delmar
8.) American Red Cross First Aid & CPR Instructor Manual

A.) A Modern Herbal by Mrs. M. Grieve
B.) Family Guide to Natural Medicine by Reader's Digest
C.) The Complete Family Guide to Natural Home Remedies by Element Publishing
D.) Prevention Natural Healing Guide by Rodale
E.) The Herbal Drugstore by White & Foster
F.) Every Woman's Guide to Natural Home Remedies by Sally Freeman
G.) The Herbal Home Companion by Theresa Loe
H.) Miracle Healing Herbs by John Heinerman, PhD /Prentice Hall
I.) Mint by Kate Ferry Swainson
J.) Herbalism by Frank J. Lipp
K.) Herbal Gifts by Jane Newdick
L.) Secrets of the Spas by Bardey

Around the House
1.) Household Hints & Handy Tips by Reader's Digest
2.) The Busy's Moms Guide to Simple LIving by Jackie Wellwood
3.) The Handmade Soap Book by Melinda Coss/ Storey Books
4.) Melt & Pour Soapmaking by Browing/Sterling
5.) 1001 Quilt Blocks by Maggie McCormick Gorden
6.) Simplicity's Simply the Best Sewing Book

Preserving/Cooking
1.) Ball Bluebook of Preserving
2.) How to Dry Foods by Deanna Delong
3.) The Big Book of Preserving the Harvest, Storey Publishing
4.) The Vinegar Book by Emily Hatcher
5.) The New Complete Joy of Home Brewing by Charlie Papazian
6.) Make A Mix Cookbook by Eliason, Harward & Westover

I also have lots of MEN, Country Life & some Backwoods Home magazines as well as plenty of more recipe books. I also keep notebooks of things I find on the internet that interest me. Water purification, chicken pluckers, recipes, you name it I have some type of info on it. I do need to get more books on animals and animal husbandry, bees, hunting, smoking meats and such. *


----------



## RevWC

I have John Seymour's "the New Self-Sufficient Gardener"

_"A rooster crows only when it sees the light. Put him in the dark and he'll never crow. I have seen the light and I'm crowing." _


----------



## CulexPipiens

Bunch of free PDF downloads. You have to do a bit of digging however there are some titles here which should be of interest.

The National Academies Press

Some of the titles may be directly applicable to you, others may provide some insight into what a government body may be thinking/planning for a given situation.


----------



## 101airborne

Just added the first three books in the foxfire series. Plan on adding a couple a week until I get all of them


----------



## jsggg25

Wow i have alot of books i love them


----------



## 101airborne

Was looking around amazon.com yesterday and found the preppers handbook. It's a small "pocket sized" book that has lots of good hints for your preps as well as some how to info. Looks like a fretty good reference that can go in a BOB or whatever. Plus for $8.27 with shipping... If it doesn't turn out to be a good one no great loss.


----------



## yerbyray

*Dictionary*

After reading many of the various posts, I endorse that everyone add a dictionary to their library.


----------



## Salekdarling

yerbyray said:


> After reading many of the various posts, I endorse that everyone add a dictionary to their library.


I agree. Going to get an updated dictionary tomorrow!

Also, I picked up a book call _Natural Healing Remedies, How to Guard Your Health, Boost your Immunity, and Banish Fatigue_ for $3.00. Has lots of recipes in it for small ailments.


----------



## stayingthegame

what's a dikshenairy? why do we need one? I spel goods, rite?


----------



## oldvet

I didn't see a list of web sites that could be useful, so here are some of my favorites.

PalidinPress
WildernessSurvival
BePreparedToSurvive
SurvivalBlog
Captain Daves survival center
Conservative Scalawag
Millennium Ark
greenbatteries (rechargeable)
Frugal Squirrels
Endtimes Report
Sweet Marias (growing coffee)
Surviveabide
Survival & Self Reliance
Xmarks (Downloadable military field manuals and more)
Steves Pages (complete firearms manuals on almost all firearms)
grandpappy.info (excellent source of survival information)

These are just a sample of the many sites out there on the web, there are way to many to list. You can find a lot of them by going to the links provided by the site you choose to look at. 
I did not post most of the sites actual web addresses, but I am sure that almost all of you know that all you need to do is type in the name of the site.

I hope I didn't put this in the wrong topic area, if so please forgive me and bear with this old fool.

:2thumb: I hope this is helpful info that you can use for your prepping.


oldvet


----------



## ZoomZoom

Have the "survival library" pretty well set so I'm now collecting text books. Elementary school through college.


----------



## Momturtle

Waaaay to many to list them all but these are the best and most used:

Carla Emory's Country Living Encyclopedia
The Forgotten Arts series by Richard M. Bacon
The Foragers Harvest and Natures Garden by Samuel Thayer
Edible Wild Plants: Wild Foods from Dirt to Plate by John Kallas
The Resiliant Gardener and Breed Your Own Vegetable Varieties by Carol Deppe
Gardening When it Counts by Steve Solomon
Weeds of the Northeast by Richard Uva


----------



## TheAnt

I recently got this one:
The Backyard Homestead
It seems really informative but I would also like to find a good book on primitive medicine and books on ID'ing wild plantlife.

Another good book I need to find is called SAS Survival Handbook (my brother has this one and its got a mix of medical/shelter/etc in it!)


----------



## ZoomZoom

Not sure if it was already referenced but a couple that may be worth having.
"Venomous animals and poisonous plants".

Another may be "Medical Plants and Herbs". (This one is by region so get the one that's appropriate for where you live.


----------



## CulexPipiens

oldvet said:


> I didn't see a list of web sites that could be useful, so here are some of my favorites.
> 
> PalidinPress
> WildernessSurvival
> BePreparedToSurvive
> ....
> 
> These are just a sample of the many sites out there on the web, there are way to many to list. You can find a lot of them by going to the links provided by the site you choose to look at.


Nice list but do bear in mind that there may not be an internet anymore if/when something happens. Having a physical hardcopy or book may be all you have left to learn from. If there is some info on a site that you really value be sure to print a copy.


----------



## oldvet

CulexPipiens said:


> Nice list but do bear in mind that there may not be an internet anymore if/when something happens. Having a physical hardcopy or book may be all you have left to learn from. If there is some info on a site that you really value be sure to print a copy.


Absolutely print it out, store on a cd or whatever you want to do to save and store the info you want.

I understand that the internet will probably be one of the first things to go in a SHTF situation, but for now the sites on the internet are an invaluable source of "how to" information for building your library.

Speaking of a SHTF situation, keep a very close eye on Wall Street, it sure seems to be very shaky and still heading down. The situation looks pretty bleak in our Country as well as quite a few other Countries around the world.

oldvet


----------



## BridenSolutions

oldvet said:


> Absolutely print it out
> 
> oldvet


Not only is it important to have a hard copy, but think about where your hard copies are stored... How about storing a copy of the best of the best in your collection at your bug out location. Already there and ready to go, so that you don't have to add it to your grab and go list when you have very little time already.


----------



## mikesolid

I've read a few books, mostly dealing with survival SKILLS/info. My favorite would have to be "SAS Survival Handbook: How to Survive in the Wild, in Any Climate, on Land or at Sea"

I wrote a review about it on Amazon. I think I mention in the book that I've read it cover to cover and still go back and read it. Just alot of interesting and come-in-handy info in it. 

Another good book is the National Geographics survival manual (not sure if it's the exact title). But this book also has alot of useful info but it also has stories written by Nat. Geo photographers. It's all around a great read.


----------



## OffgridSid

*Carrying Knowledge with you:*

Hi Bob,

I have been storing books on thumb drives for quite awhile. I recently stumbled upon ( no pun intended ) the Gutenberg project and archive.org and realized that I could download a pot full of absolutely free books that contain virtually the sum total of man's knowledge in all subjects.

I also realized that with an Android phone and/or an Android tablet, I will be able to cart ALL of this knowledge around with me and through the expedient of any E-book Android APP, be able to use it after the SHTF for learning to do agriculture, keeping livestock, building shelters, etc., etc., etc.

I was so impressed with the idea, ( works like a dream ) that I immediately put up a small non-commercial website to make the solution available to anyone with an interest. Please take a look and let me know what you think about my approach to things. My site is: The Bugout Guide


----------



## Graebarde

TheAnt said:


> I would also like to find a good book on primitive medicine and books on ID'ing wild plantlife.


The medical side I can't guide you, but a copy of Pederson's Field Guide to Edible Wild Plants is a good place to start. I think there is a Western edition to it, my copy is an eastern edition.

dfb


----------



## TheAnt

Graebarde said:


> The medical side I can't guide you, but a copy of Pederson's Field Guide to Edible Wild Plants is a good place to start. I think there is a Western edition to it, my copy is an eastern edition.
> 
> dfb


Thanks, I will have to look into that!


----------



## oldvet

BridenSolutions said:


> Not only is it important to have a hard copy, but think about where your hard copies are stored... How about storing a copy of the best of the best in your collection at your bug out location. Already there and ready to go, so that you don't have to add it to your grab and go list when you have very little time already.


Excellent point, I shall do just that "most riki tik".:2thumb:

There is no such thing as "enough information", you should never stop building your survival library unless it gets to be a SHTF situation, then naturally you have more pressing issues to deal with.


----------



## Graebarde

Many very good books listed here, some I have to get my hands on for sure, if nothing more than to read. Someone mentioned having copies of books at the retreat as well in the general library. This is an excellent idea. Books are heavy, and usually the last item thought of packing out in a hurry. My current library is about twenty cases (the boxes quarts of oil are sold in are ideal IMO, usually about 40-50 pounds when loaded with books and heavy enought container to handle the strain. Just don't break them down and the glued bottom helps. BTDT many many times.. I'm a nomad by default), but I have a list of about twenty (one case) that I would definatly find room for in BOV.. and a couple that would go into the pack if needed. #1 is KJV Bible followed by Carla Emery's _Encyclopedia of Country Living_, a couple of others are at least two of the _Traditional Bowyer's Bible_, though all four are full of useful information. Of course the Pederson's Field guide goes in.

My library has been severly depleted in the past years, down to twenty from the original seventy cases.. but I digress.

FB


----------



## nm156

Magi said:


> Sounds like a truck load of books. I guess the best idea is to have most of the important info stored into ur head.


I totally agree, I have a medical background so I have had to study and read a lot of information in regards to information needed for Nursing school. My suggestion is for people to not get too caught up in advanced medical practice stuff and concentrate on basic Emergency trauma and first aid.(I like my copy of "SAS Active Library, Emergency Medic by Barry Davies".) It's small, has a laminated cover and is simple and effective IMHO. CPR, is a must to have down and extremely important. I would recomend a good college text on microbiology and infection control, it's a must to understand and That's what will kill most. Don't get sick to begin with. Keep it simple and basic and commited to memory. I am not transporting books. I also like the two books by Cody Lundin, real world application. Thanks.


----------



## Irishjaeger

I have approx 2000 books. My parents have very near 10,000. I'll try and post my "Must Reads" later.


----------



## InTheTrenches

Nice post. and all the responses give some good ideas. I agree. The Bible is the #1 book. With all the new translations and e books I'm beginning to wonder if the day will come when books will be banded with the Bible at the top of the list. We would not be the first country to do so. The best way to control the masses is to keep them illerate.


----------



## ashley8072

My books have been more tossed towards me or given as gifts. So I don't spend a lot of time looking for that one perfect book. I've got a couple old fashioned Homesteading books, how to survive in the wilderness books, a few first aid books, The Preppers Pocket guide, boy scout handbook, Backpacking books out the yinyang, several Home Remedy books, and some documentary books of families during the depression. 

My iphone carries what I read mostly. SAS survival, survival wikihow, the prepper pocket guide, Bug Out preppers on the move!, Survival tactics, and How to be Homeless not Helpless.

Other misc books, Bibles, Holocaust books, recipe books and several How To books.


----------



## UncleJoe

This may seem a bit odd, but I just finished Jules Verne's Mysterious Island. It is packed full of survival information that was applicable in the 19th century and much of it can still be applied in the 21st. Things such as making your own gunpowder, building a shelter, gardening and food preservation are all covered.
It's a fairly long novel with survival subjects spread all through it. If you enjoy reading just for the sake of reading, it's a good one and worth looking at. If you are only looking for survival info, you'll probably get bored with it in short order.

You can read it online in a number of places. Here is one.
You can also download it free to your "kindle"

From the same site:

*The Mysterious Island follows the adventures of a group of castaways who use their survivalist savvy to build a functional community on an uncharted island. A hot-air balloon carrying five passengers and a dog escapes from Richmond, Va., during the American Civil War. It is blown off course and deposited near an obscure island. One of the castaways nearly dies after a skirmish with pirates; he is saved by the unexplained appearance of medicine after the pirates are unexpectedly routed. The group later discovers that their secret helper is the reclusive Captain Nemo (first introduced in Verne's Twenty Thousand Leagues Under the Sea), who dies and is buried at sea in his submarine.*


----------



## oldvet

UncleJoe:

Thanks for the review on Mysterious Island. I have seen the movie in several versions, but have never actually read any of Jules Vernes novels. As Much as I do like to read, I have no idea why I haven't read any of his works. i will have to remedy that. Thanks again.


----------



## UncleJoe

I downloaded a collection of 36 novels and short stories by him. Like you, I was familiar with the titles but never read any of them. I'm quite addicted now.


----------



## prizm63

*be a library*

i am a library 
i been collecting books from 18 when i was able to get money to buy a book.
before that i would hand copy a old book so that the knowledge would not get lost. so those with same passion to store knowledge for not just themselves but for their local community, be a library.

number one book other than the bible is John seymour ( the complete book of self sufficiency) 
then choose your media well. not just relay on one source DVD, CD ,cassette, PDF, to hard bound real books.

Have:

library to loan out and ones not too.

library made for restarting a community.
like buildings small and large shelters, farming small and large, water treatments small and large. storing and food treatments old and new ways.

library for medical support for both layman and other health care professionals.

library for outdoor skills such as trapping, tracking, hiding , besides the hunting.

library for emotional suppory and education. yep and books for enjoyment to relieve stress over times of hardship.

so be the library for your local community.


----------



## geoffreys7

My wife and I both got Kindles this past year and I've downloaded everything survival related onto my netbook and backed up onto two different thumbdrives. I've converted it to PDF as that can be loaded onto a kindle and this way I can load/unload to my kindle as needed! I have an inverter, generator, and solar to recharge my netbook and kindle so I'm not worried about power. My work computer has Microsoft Word and you can save word files as PDF so that's what I use to convert them for free.


----------



## prizm63

if you are like me with video media that requires a dvd player, then have one portable dvd player thats safe in a old microwave oven without plug ( aka Faraday cage ) with plenty of batteries. just in case.


----------



## FreshWater

Wow..thanks for all of this information


----------



## UncleJoe

geoffreys7 said:


> I have an inverter, generator, and solar to recharge my netbook and kindle so I'm not worried about power..


I have a solar/wind-up radio with a USB port that will easily charge the kindle. I too have been loading survival info on it.


----------



## Sewing dove/ Wy

we have been looking at our books with the idea. 'what will fit in our camper.?' after that is quickly overrun we plan on using tubs inside a top car carry all. but i am thinning things out in case we have to get mobile. we live where we would bug out but have just retired. if anything happens to either one of us, the person left could not financially or physically take care of this place. and books are heavy. i have been downloading cd's and internet info into the new lap top. but movies will be limited because of space.


----------



## Tribal Warlord Thug

kinda dates us ol' timers that been doing this 'preppin' thing for a looooong time but.....


----------



## piglett

NaeKid said:


> I have no problems with hard-copy .. I just hate watching my trees turn into paper. We still are not at the level described by StarTrek - we are still very reliant on paper-based-products and according to some reports I have read, our paper-usage is basically double that of the late-80's.


trees are like weeds, you can cut everyone in an area & in less than a year they are already starting to grow back on their own.

i love trees they burn good & keep my house warm all winter long:beercheer:

piglett


----------



## piglett

Al-Thi'b said:


> I hope you don't think of all Muslims as your enemy!


 no comment :sssh:


----------



## oldvet

Hey Piglett, who the heck is Al-Thi'b and what has he/she done to cure all of the worlds problems? :scratch

DM


----------



## mdmdmd

I was on ebay yesterday and saw some 2006 World Book encyclopedia sets and a 1986 set of Popular Mechanics Do It Yourself for decent prices. Anyone think these might be good books to have around for general knowledge?


----------



## denniscarmichael

The best book I've got is "When Technology Fails - A Manual for Self-Reliance & Planetary Survival" by Matthew Stein. 2000


----------



## denniscarmichael

Don't let THEM catch you with that.


----------



## BrookeKilby

Excellent lists, there are many books I would like to pick up that all of you have listed. 

A good book I have that has not been mentioned is "Caveman Chemistry - 28 Projects from the Creation of Fire to the Production of Plastics" by Kevin Dunn. He has allowed many survival sites to put up the first chapter of his book for people to read for free and has it for free on his own site and I highly urge you to check it out. It is one of the best books I have in my survival library and talks about all the chemical reactions used in nature to make fire, soap, textiles, glass, paper, ceramics, mead, gunpowder, fertilizers, batteries and plastics and how to make each one simply with a how to project for each chapter which has you making your own plastics, batteries, etc. Take a look, it is excellent.


----------



## popcorn590

*Got all we need*

What I still look for in books:

Everything I can get about gardening and gardens. We got our books but I always want to know more. If society collapses (hope not) the most important people in the world will be those that can grow, hunt, and preserve their own food.
Water finding and purification.
Any canning books earlier than the 1940's.
How to stay warm.
Building structures.
Waste disposal.
Garbage disposal.
All about medicines. Especially the wilderness doctor books.
Weapon books.
Traps for animals, and fish.
I guess anything on surviving.
Later,
Popcorn590


----------



## purecaffeine

I love books and more specifically I love paper books - I've started reading e-books on my iPad recently but only fiction. For everything else I like the real deal.

Five books that arrived in the post this week:

Makeshift workshop skills for survival and self-reliance 
MAKESHIFT WORKSHOP SKILLS FOR SURVIVAL AND SELF-RELIANCE - Expedient Ways to Make Your Own Tools, Do Your Own Repairs and Construct Useful Things Out of Raw and Salvaged Materials by James Ballou - Reviews, Discussion, Bookclubs, Lists

The Urban Homestead
The Urban Homestead (Expanded & Revised Edition): Your Guide to Self-Sufficient Living in the Heart of the City by Kelly Coyne - Reviews, Discussion, Bookclubs, Lists

Essential Bushcraft
Essential Bushcraft by Ray Mears - Reviews, Discussion, Bookclubs, Lists

When Technology Fails
When Technology Fails: A Manual for Self-Reliance, Sustainability, and Surviving the Long Emergency by Matthew Stein - Reviews, Discussion, Bookclubs, Lists

Survival Wisdom & Know How
Survival Wisdom & Know How: Everything You Need to Know to Thrive in the Wilderness by Amy Rost - Reviews, Discussion, Bookclubs, Lists

... and I'm really enjoying reading all five of them at the moment.


----------



## tc556guy

*Specifically to Allen Idaho and Jerry....*

but also to anyone else withPDF stuff

Some of your titles are things I haven't collected yet.

If I sent my loaner external around to you guys via snail mail, would you be interested in sharing your files with me, and you could borrow from my stuff that'll be on the external? My files are currently at about 35 gigs of info broken down into numerous sub-categories.

Let me know.

Thanks.


----------



## sailaway

I just picked up Fox Fire 5,6 & 8, now I have all of them thru 9. I have only read thru FF4 though.


----------



## stayingthegame

found a site that has downloadable cookbooks. it is called Feeding America. it has receipts from the 1700's to present.
Feeding America


----------



## mrghostwalker

stayingthegame said:


> found a site that has downloadable cookbooks. it is called Feeding America. it has receipts from the 1700's to present.
> Feeding America


Great info! Thanks!!:2thumb:


----------



## ArmageddonMedic

Since we plan on bugging in, we have taken a hybrid approach to building our library. Reference/skill books are kept as hard copies while fiction is mostly e-books. I do worry about having to travel with the library....


----------



## Wanderer0101

I've got about 400 hundred books on firearms, gardening and small scale farming, foraging, self-defense, emergency medical care, survival, animal husbandry,homesteading, alternative energy, primitive technologies, etc. It's a pretty rare subject that I don't have something on.


----------



## Tweto

I had a friend over and he went directly over to my book case and started to pull books out to look at. He said what are you into? I said everything. He said it looks like you think the world is coming to an end. I just smiled.


----------



## skiball

Mr. J.D.Young, All I can say is "WOW!" During a real survival situation, I would love to have someone like you right in the center of my Base of Operations. My Command Post if you will. Keeping and protecting any group’s biggest assets in a nice comfortable place would be a key to survival. I would keep the workloads for you and your family low just to have access to your knowledge base. 
By looking over the titles of your references I am under the belief that you too have a military background. Our military knowledge and survival skills would make for an almost certain walk away from it when it is over scenario, or at least increase our odds by probably 10 fold.
Too bad it will not happen that way. You will be on your own just as myself and my family will be on our own. But the odds are still in our favor… 
Control is the key word. Survival is the key outcome…


----------



## popcorn590

We are buggin too. We have been fortunate enough to be able to be in the place where we will stay and make the best of whatever happens. We have collected a lot of books, especially the one about Wilderness Doctoring. Many more on survival, gardening, building, making it in the garden without power equipment, and on and on. Has anyone seen the programs coming up on Nat Geo on Feb 7 about what they call I believe Doomsday Prepers? I look at these programs, not trying to copy those individual, I watch them to see what I might have forgotten or ignored, or just do not have. I compare what we have compared to them. We just had a power outage for about five hours, and that outage made me realize that we need those clip on flashlights you attach to the brim of your baseball cap. We got regular flashlights, wind up flashlights, generators, propane lights, candles with light boxes, but not one clip on light for the baseball cap, you never stop learning. 
Later,
Popcorn590


----------



## bunkerbob

I was at the local used book store and found this to add... The Natural Pharmacy by Schuyler W. Lininger, Jr. Prima Publishing ISBN 0-7615-1227-6
This has one of the best reference on herb, nutrition and homeopathy data that I have, great addition.


----------



## skiball

Popcorn590... I just want to comment on the cap lights you mentioned. My friends and I do a lot of Steelhead Fishing on the Lake Erie Tributaries in Pennsylvania. Since we live so far away, we like to get there 2 or 3 hours before daybreak and fish hard until sundown before heading back home. A good quality headlamp is an invaluable tool. I probably have 7 or 8 of them carrying a couple with me on every trip. That way, if I have a malfunction, I have a back up… All of my vehicle Get-Home-Bags as well as our Bug-Out-Bags have them in as well. Do yourself a favor, and don’t get the cheap clip-on lights that clip to the bill of your ball cap. Go for a good quality LED Headlamp. Not only is it a better light source, but also they have several power settings some with different colored lights for map reading in a so-called tactical situation. Probably won’t need this feature, but if you do, you will have it. Also, the headlamp attaches to your head with or without a ball cap. You may be wearing a non-brim hat or no hat at all and still can use the lamp…
I am very new to this site, but I think I am going to start a thread on devices such as this, just to get to know others on the site… Have A Great Day… Skiball…


----------



## popcorn590

We have stocked our library with a lot of natural medicine books, along with books by the Indian Nations, and the Quakers and other such groups, that along with natural medicines also realize that some modern medicines are needed too.
Popcorn590


----------



## jbillh

Hi Folks,

One of my favorite books (eBook or Hard Copy) is "It's a Disaster and What are You Going to Do About It?" 

I've come to know the authors a bit and they are awesome and keep updating it. I'd recommend getting a hard copy as your computer may not be too functional during a real disaster. It's also only something like $7.00 I have a few around the house.

All the Best,

Bill


----------



## Caseyboy

A Survival Library is up there with Food, Water, Medicine, Shelter and Fire. I have over 7,000 books on history, school books from kindergarden to College level. A diverse subject matter. Games. Medicine, surgery, First Aid, anatomy and a current PDR. Several Veteranerian techniques and procedures. Dictionaries and any types of reference books. Weaponry, take downs, cleaning, tweaking, silencers, and home made goodies. One very good book is the Henley's Book of Home made formulas.

Planting , growing, cookbooks, slaughtering and cutting up animals for the pot. Building and anything military and survival. Some of the older but better books are Mel Tappan on Survival Weapons, Ragnar Benson, The 12 Volt Bible, math formulas, Kurt Saxon, and the Mormon book on preparing food with only flour, soybeans, honey, powder milk, salt and honey. I forget the name of it and I have it but I can't find it right now. Books on homemade alcohol distilling, trapping , hunting, making booby traps, and a full set of encyclopedias. A good Atlas. One of the best is the National Geographic World Atlas. Books on small engine repairs is also very helpful. Of course the list can just about be endless but don't forget novels to keep you entertained when there is no longer any TV. Several on reloading and the loads already calculated. You can't have too many books.

Caseyboy


----------



## ContinualHarvest

I keep my fiction on my Kindle. All of my books on gardening, self reliance, canning, preserving, fermenting and survival are the dead tree variety. I won't go into every book I have because I have a sizable library, but the latest book purchase was the SAS Survival Handbook by John Wiseman. Also sitting in front of me is Emergency Food Storage & Survival Handbook by Peggy Layton. Solid information.
Most of the books I own tell me how to do something. From Identifying native plants and animals to building shelters and homesteading. 
We lived without power or automobiles for hundreds of thousands of years. If we need to again, we could.


----------



## faithmarie

I love my kindle and Nook.... I was thinking to get an extra kindle and make a faraday cage to keep one in just in case there is an EMP.... 
I usually keep my garbage books on there and only keep books I LOVE in hard copy form... but I am 
I don't keep my survival library books on the e-readers because they usually cost the same and it is like owning a thin air book..... one bump and it's gone! LOL

7.00 dollars is an excellent price for It's a disaster and what are you going to do about it...... The author was just on Alex Jones on youtube.

Is there a youtube place on here? I would like to see what everyone is watching.....


----------



## ContinualHarvest

faithmarie said:


> I love my kindle and Nook.... I was thinking to get an extra kindle and make a faraday cage to keep one in just in case there is an EMP....
> I usually keep my garbage books on there and only keep books I LOVE in hard copy form... but I am
> I don't keep my survival library books on the e-readers because they usually cost the same and it is like owning a thin air book..... one bump and it's gone! LOL
> 
> 7.00 dollars is an excellent price for It's a disaster and what are you going to do about it...... The author was just on Alex Jones on youtube.
> 
> Is there a youtube place on here? I would like to see what everyone is watching.....


Having my fiction on the kindle means more space for gear that matters. I have noticed too that the cost of ebooks and dead tree books are either the same or in some cases the paper book is cheaper as it can be found used.


----------



## Veldro

Wow, you guys have some pretty extensive collections! I definitely need to get to work on mine, lol.


----------



## faithmarie

I try to buy used books when I can...... I don't mind at all. I used to be able to buy a lot of books on ebay..... It is hard for me to find many bargains or things I am interested in on there for the past few years. Must be the economy and the preppers.... LOL


----------



## tc556guy

faithmarie said:


> I try to buy used books when I can...... I don't mind at all. I used to be able to buy a lot of books on ebay..... It is hard for me to find many bargains or things I am interested in on there for the past few years. Must be the economy and the preppers.... LOL


FM, I know you're about 3 hours away, but you might want to plan a trip upstate for this:

http://www.booksale.org/

It's one of the bigger used book sales in the country. Best selection is obviously at the beginning of the sale; best price is at the end.

If you've never been, it's worth checking it out.


----------



## faithmarie

Thank you so much. It looks worth the trip. It might be a fun road trip.


----------



## spectre

e books are all fine and good unless there is an emp which could be solar flare and or a nuclear strike


----------



## Booger

Not really any enjoyment books on my shelf. Once i read them I either pass them on or sell them to a book store. I really only keep medical reference books, and The Foxfire Book.


----------



## mpguy18

Wow, it's nice to hear someone reference the Foxfire series. Mine was a gift years and years back. Guess I didn't know that deep down I was going to be a prepper and was subconciously starting to get prepped. Now they're dogged eared, but referenced more and more.


----------



## diannamarsolek

we have 5 thousand 800 books everything from surgery to bibles i would list them but its sort of pointless as it would take forever but 2 books i would recommend 
were there are no doctors 

and field surgery


----------



## bonniejf2012

KINDLE Is Wonderful, and More and More being added, can be charged off a solar charger...but do have a few copies I would take if I COULD, If it's a CHOICE, Between Books and FOOD and SURVIVAL ITEMS, The BOOKS Stay!! But the Kindle Comes!!


----------



## gypsysue

There's so many things that could happen that wouldn't invovle an EMP, therefore a kindle would still work. A kindle can hold over 1,000 books. Mine, plus a small solar charger, would come along if I had to bug out. I would have tons of information on every subject, plus some "enjoyment" reading, on a small, thin device that is light-weight and easy to slip into a pocket of my pack. They're cheap to buy and there are lots of exellent books that are cheap or free for kindle. 

I won't stop collecting useful hard-copy books, because I still love to hold a book and read it, but a kindle is a great addition.


----------



## Magus

Every issue of Survival guide ever published and about half the Army's crap on MOUNT and survivability.


----------



## Biggs

I have way over 200 books in my Survival Library to cover every thing I could think of in a survival or war situation because I hate typeing I wont list them.

I would like to say when looking at the Survival Librarys of most people there looks to be a real shortage of medical based books that might be a real problem for people.


----------



## N4UPD

Not sure if it was mentioned but a reloading manual needs to be part of your survival library.


----------



## LongRider

bunkerbob said:


> How good is your survival library really. CDs are ok, lots of info on a disc, but, how do take those with you if you have to leave all of a sudden, also you need to have a computer to read them, might not have room for that, need power, etc.. Also you can't share with others at the same time,


A Kindle, or iPod and solar charger is far more practical. You can store 5,000 books in less space than most paperbacks and rather than loan a copy you can give a copy or even barter. Imagine you could sell as may copies of the THE GUIDE TO SELF SUFFICIENCYl or any book you have as often as you have a buyer



bunkerbob said:


> Just saw this quote, I'm sure its been up before...
> 
> You cannot help the poor by destroying the rich.
> You cannot strengthen the weak by weakening the strong.
> You cannot bring about prosperity by discouraging thrift.
> You cannot lift the wage earner up by pulling the wage payer down.
> You cannot further the brotherhood of man by inciting class hatred.
> You cannot build character and courage by taking away people's initiative and independence.
> You cannot help people permanently by doing for them, what they could and should do for themselves.
> 
> ........Abraham Lincoln


It was Rev William John Henry Boetcker who said that not Abraham Lincoln who is often mistakenly cited as the author.


----------



## menehuni509

I have a tablet with hundreds of books stored on it. The books are also backed up on an sd card ehich will be going into a faraday cage and I'm planning on buying another tablet to put in the faraday cage as well. The reason I didn't go for a Kindle is that when I chrcked into them, they didn't have removeable storage and you could only purchace books through Amazon. A tablet, on the other hand, allows you to purchace from Amazon, Barns & Noble, and download from other sources as well. 

While I do have a laptop that also has much of the info on it, the battry life of a tablet is much longer on a tablet.


----------



## artman556

I still have a long way to go


----------



## FatTire

Most of you might not think it's a survival book, but it really is... Green eggs and ham, dr seus

Think about the moral of the story


----------



## pixieduster

FatTire said:


> Most of you might not think it's a survival book, but it really is... Green eggs and ham, dr seus
> 
> Think about the moral of the story


Have to explain that one to me. Long time since I've seen that book.


----------



## FatTire

Sam I Am never gives up. Always tries a different angle. The underlying philosophy is applicable to most aspects of life, including survival.


----------



## lotsoflead

your survival book should be right in your head, about 3 pages long.


----------



## whatshappeningworld

menehuni509 said:


> I have a tablet with hundreds of books stored on it. The books are also backed up on an sd card ehich will be going into a faraday cage and I'm planning on buying another tablet to put in the faraday cage as well. The reason I didn't go for a Kindle is that when I chrcked into them, they didn't have removeable storage and you could only purchace books through Amazon. A tablet, on the other hand, allows you to purchace from Amazon, Barns & Noble, and download from other sources as well.
> 
> While I do have a laptop that also has much of the info on it, the battry life of a tablet is much longer on a tablet.


That's what I'm thinking. Nook Simple Touch, with expandable memory and 2 month battery life. It will be kind of like what's on http://www.survivalsage.com/


----------



## popwiz15

My survival library is in the library;-)


----------



## artash

Here is my TOP 5 list of survivial books. 

1. Crisis Preparedness Handbook: A Comprehensive Guide to Home Storage and Physical Survival by Jack A. Spigarelli
2. The Ultimate Guide to U.S. Army Survival Skills, Tactics, and Techniques by Department of the Army
3. Making the Best of Basics: Family Preparedness Handbook by James Talmage Stevens
4. Country Wisdom & Know-How by The Editors of Storey Publishing's Country Wisdom Boards
5. Tom Brown's Guide to Wild Edible and Medicinal Plants (Field Guide) by Tom Brown Jr.


----------



## BlueShoe

popwiz15 said:


> My survival library is in the library;-)


Bathroom?


----------



## IcemanUnlimited

I have a few hundred various survival books on an external hard drive. Some gun maintenance, improvisation books, all that fun stuff. I'll just need a power source to read them, so I better study up before SHTF.


----------



## The_Lioness

I don't ususally read books related to survival but I got some knowledge and learned few skills from my girls scout years.


----------



## chick

I'm pretty confident that I have enough of a survival library stored in my brain. ....it's called "lifes' lessons of learning and doing - starting from childhood". 
A lot of people can say "oh I have a book on trapping" but how many can say they actually know where and how to set a snare or trap and have actually caught an animal?
How many people can say they made a waterproof shelter without tools or tarp?

There is a saying about education does not necessarily make you smart, and no amount of book learning can compare to the experience of actually doing something....a good example is the show Survivor. It's been on for years, people have watched hundreds of shows and yet a contestant will always say that they never expected how hard it actually is.

Bobs and Bols and guns and ammo are fine but unforseen chit happens and you might lose it all.....and then what?


----------



## GrinnanBarrett

It was really good to see my friend Jerry D Young here. Listen to this man, he knows what he is talking about. 

As to my library, I keep all my info in printed versions as well as digital. When the power goes out so does your Ipad and your CPU.


----------



## LongRider

chick said:


> I'm pretty confident that I have enough of a survival library stored in my brain. ....it's called "lifes' lessons of learning and doing - starting from childhood".


Good points and one more reason that I find having a self sustaining homestead now is the best assurance of long term survival should SHTF. What will be major adjustments and crisis reactions to a dire situation for most folks, will be normal for those who are already self sustaining. There will be no panic buying, preparations, planting, canning, bugging out, bugging in building fortifications or whatever going on. Nor will there be the need to look up or remember skills and information once studied but not used. Instead it will the usual normal day to day season to season chores and routine for those of us currently self sustaining. Doing tasks we are comfortable accomplished and skilled at.

That said IMHO a comprehensive library in both paper and electronic format is an essential part of long term survival. I keep electronic format stored on Kindle, desktop/lap top/iPad, CD/DVD, iPod and memory cards. Same with music and movies. I have a Chilton for every car I have ever owned, an operating and repair manual for every tool and piece of equipment I have. As there is no way that I can remember to correct torque specs for every part of every car, every recipe or proper ph for every plant or every herb for every illness or remedy for every injury on and on. There is just to much info for this aging wee pea brain to retain. Plus the endless collection of entertainment/fiction that my wife has collect over the decades.


----------



## LongRider

tenOC said:


> Bathroom?


When I built my studio/shop we converted the family room/den into a library/reading room. Wall to wall built in book cases, over stuffed chairs, a small ceramic fireplace. It's my wife's favorite room. But I do a lot of my reading sitting on the throne


----------



## mma800

LongRider- I have a room that will become a library/reading room eventually. That was they plan anyway, but my grandmother moved in with us for the winter so plans are on hold for now. I think we will keep it as a bedroom until we are sure it is not needed.
Did you do the built in bookcases yourself? Any pics?

My pathetic little survival library sits on one small shelf in my office. I keep adding to it when I can.


----------



## LongRider

mma800 said:


> LongRider- I have a room that will become a library/reading room eventually. That was they plan anyway, but my grandmother moved in with us for the winter so plans are on hold for now. I think we will keep it as a bedroom until we are sure it is not needed.
> Did you do the built in bookcases yourself? Any pics?
> 
> My pathetic little survival library sits on one small shelf in my office. I keep adding to it when I can.


We all have to start some where. Good thing is you have a library started, it'll grow. Sounds like it is no rush to build that library. Things will work out in time, we went through the same sort of wait. Except my wife had boxes upon boxes of books in storage waiting.

Nice thing about having a small library to start with is it will be easier to make digital copies of your books as you go along. Much easier than sorting through a 30 year old collection.

Yes I did and am still building the book cases. Though I am on hold now as I am redoing the floor in our shop. Sorry no pic, maybe when we get done.


----------



## hangman

The Guide To Self-Sufficiency John Seymour

I found it one one of the threads above. Thank you.

That list is overwhelming. For now I need to get up to speed with the basics.


----------



## LongRider

Tribal Warlord Thug said:


> kinda dates us ol' timers that been doing this 'preppin' thing for a looooong time but.....


I remember sweating bullets afraid that they were not going to ship in a plain brown wrapper and the feds were coming to my door. That book taught me not everything you read is accurate, incomplete information can cost you fingers and other body parts. If it goes boom and you have never done have Mickey try it first.


----------



## prepper2012

My books include books by les stroud, bear grylls and Cody lundin. Along with all the good videos on YouTube tha I with.


----------



## LongRider

Al-Thi'b said:


> I hope you don't think of all Muslims as your enemy!


Of course not just the ones who follow the teachings of the child molester, misogynist, conquer Mohammad's teachings all infidels must be exterminated.

I've posted this on a couple of threads but it may be useful here for those who have not seen it. Does not look I have posted it here. If I have I did not see it my apologies


LongRider said:


> All KINDS of Topics:
> http://www.freeinfosociety.com/media_index.php?cat=6&start=0o
> http://preterhuman.net/texts/
> http://www.shtfinfo.com/shtffiles/books_and_reading/
> http://www.forgottenbooks.org/browse
> Mega File.doc
> Links for survival books:files - page2 .doc
> Links for Survival books:links - page3.doc
> 
> Polar Shifting/Various Survival Topics:
> http://www.ps-survival.com/PS/index.htm
> 
> Various Survival Topics:
> http://www.laylowsbunker.com/info_pump/
> http://www.4shared.com/dir/7233737/7161b0dd/sharing.html
> http://homepage.mac.com/WebObjects/...tefn=TKSite.2.xml&aff=consumer&cty=US&lang=en
> http://survival-training.info/library.htm
> http://www.housegate.net/woodvival/manualistica/manualistica.htm
> http://modernsurvivalonline.com/survival-database-downloads/
> http://www.noahs-archives.com/noahs-archives.html
> http://canteenshop.com/id76.html
> http://www.mainepatriot.net/id49.html
> http://www.shtfinfo.com/shtffiles/
> http://www.aussurvivalist.com/downloads.htm
> http://www.survivalbound.com/manuals/military.html
> http://www.survivalprimer.com/Index_Survival.htm
> http://www.bushcraftliving.com/downloads/9-manuals-and-guides
> http://www.doomguide.com/
> http://www.survivalring.org/downloads/
> http://riverwalkersblogroll.blogspot.com/2009/09/reference-material.html
> http://www.survivalistssite.com/~canuck/ebook.html
> http://www.surviveclub.org.nz/default.aspx?page=downloads
> http://thesurvivalist.freehosting.net/archives.htm
> http://www.preppers.info/Free_Downloads.html
> http://www.rgs.org/OurWork/Publications/EAC+publications/Free+downloads.htm
> http://www.survivalbill.ca/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=46&t=6039
> http://urbansurvivalsite.com/ebooks/
> http://advancedsurvivalguide.com/?cat=80
> http://infothread.org/info/index.php?dir=Survival/Ebooks and Documents/
> https://www.wuala.com/kb5won/Shared/PrepFair2011?key=j5rbjSfVa2bx
> http://www.prepdbq.com/apps/documents/?&page=1
> http://www.raems.com/downloads.html
> http://advancedsurvivalguide.com/downloads/
> 
> Primitive Skills:
> http://stoneageskills.com/articles/index.html
> 
> Flintknapping:
> http://flintknappinginfo.webstarts.com/
> 
> Prep Lists:
> http://www.flutrackers.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=970&d=1162062278
> http://standeyo.com/News_Files/FTP_Files/DFPlanImp.zip
> http://safelygatheredin.blogspot.com/2008/06/free-printables.html
> 
> Various Self-Sufficiency Topics:
> http://homestead.org/NewIndexes/Directory.htm
> http://www.downsizer.net/Projects/
> http://aces.nmsu.edu/pubs/howto/howto.html
> http://downloads.tpass.org/
> http://www.mediafire.com/?d7lk8erc71rck
> http://survivaluk.net/downloadfiles/
> http://www.bayrose.org/Poppy_Run/
> http://grandpappy.info/aword.htm
> http://allaboutfoodstorage.com/food-storage-printables/
> http://www.self-sufficiency-guide.com/eBooks.html
> 
> Traps and Snares:
> http://www.sullivansline.com/TLine/education/traped.htm
> 
> Shelters:
> http://www.gutenberg.org/files/28255/28255-h/28255-h.htm
> 
> Hygiene/Sanitation:
> http://www.watersanitationhygiene.org/References/Technical Resources.htm
> 
> Livestock/Agriculture:
> http://www.howtomakeeverything.com/CD3WD/INDEX.HTM
> http://www.johnnyseeds.com/t-growers_library.aspx
> http://www.pubs.ext.vt.edu/index.html
> http://www.ksre.ksu.edu/library/p.aspx?tabid=16
> 
> Farming/Agriculture:
> http://journeytoforever.org/farm_library.html
> http://www.earthlypursuits.com/AllotGuide/AllotGuide.htm
> http://journeytoforever.org/farm_library.html#Wrench_who
> https://attra.ncat.org/publication.html
> http://www.sare.org/Learning-Center/Books
> http://agebb.missouri.edu/download/index.htm
> http://www.gardening-guides.com/pdf-library/
> 
> Buildings/Agriculture:
> http://www.public.iastate.edu/~mwps_dis/mwps_web/hy_plans.html#Anchor73272
> http://www.cps.gov.on.ca/english/planmenu.htm
> 
> Farm Recovery after Nuclear Fallout:
> http://www.ki4u.com/webpal/b_recovery/2_farm_recovery/farming.htm
> 
> Alternative Energy:
> http://www.green-trust.org/freebooks/
> http://journeytoforever.org/biofuel_library.html
> http://www.oregon.gov/ENERGY/RENEW/Hydro/docs/MicroHydroGuide.pdf
> http://www.wholesalesolar.com/information.html
> http://www.scoraigwind.com/download/index.htm
> 
> Pioneering Crafts/Knots and Lashes:
> http://www.pioneeringprojects.org/
> 
> Making Instruments:
> http://www.angelfire.com/music2/construct/planpg1.html
> 
> Wild Edibles:
> http://www.wildfoodschool.co.uk/urban/wfsURBANGUIDE.pdf
> http://mdc4.mdc.mo.gov/applications/MDCLibrary/MDCLibrary2.aspx?NodeID=1995
> http://www.wildfoodschool.co.uk/urban/index.htm
> http://www.countrylovers.co.uk/wildfoodjj/index.htm#recipe
> 
> Botanical Medicine:
> http://www.swsbm.com/HOMEPAGE/HomePage.html
> 
> Medical:
> http://www.dft.gov.uk/mca/mcga-seaf.../mcga-dqs_st_shs_ships_capt_medical_guide.htm
> http://www.wemsi.org/medkit_docs.html
> http://hesperian.org/books-and-resources/
> http://freebooks4doctors.com/
> https://rendezvous.nols.edu/content/view/1751/713/
> 
> Emergency/Disaster Guides:
> http://survivormall.com/freebooks.aspx
> http://phmsa.dot.gov/hazmat/library/erg
> http://www.all-hazards.com/LGP/library.htm
> http://blogs.cce.cornell.edu/herkimer/2009/04/16/planning-for-weather-related-emergencies/
> http://www.disasters.org/dera/library/library.htm
> http://wedc.lboro.ac.uk/knowledge/notes_emergencies.html
> http://helid.desastres.net/
> 
> Community Emergency Guides:
> http://archive.ahrq.gov/prep/
> http://www.seattle.gov/emergency/publications/
> 
> Cooking:
> http://bitsyskitchen.com/drymixes.html
> http://www.rawpaleodiet.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/04/jerkydrierinstructions.pdf
> http://www.tasteofhomedigital.com/tasteofhome/huntingNfishing/#pg1
> 
> Tech Skills:
> http://www.tpub.com/
> http://www.fhwa.dot.gov/environment/fspubs/index.htm
> http://www2.warwick.ac.uk/fac/sci/eng/research/civil/crg/dtu/pubs/
> 
> Woodworking:
> http://www.evenfallstudios.com/woodworks_library/woodworks_library.html
> 
> Auto Repair:
> http://www.team.net/www/morgan/tech/index.html#TOOLS
> 
> Blacksmithing:
> http://www.iforgeiron.com/files/
> http://www.hct.ac.uk/Downloads/craftpublications.html
> 
> Military Manuals:
> http://www.survivalebooks.com/usmilitarymanuals
> http://www.stevespages.com/page7c.htm
> http://www.90thidpg.us/Reference/Manuals/index.html
> http://www.justplainfedup.com/pdfs.html
> http://www.prc68.com/I/Man.shtml
> http://www.deltagearinc.com/Downloads.htm
> http://www.nh-tems.com/documents/
> http://www.everyspec.com/library.php
> 
> Military Medical:
> http://www.vnh.org/
> http://www.defence.gov.au/army/pilbara/docs/LWP-G_1-2-5_Army_First_Aid_Study_Guide.pdf
> http://www.brooksidepress.org/Produ...onalmed/MilitaryMedicine/MilitaryMedicine.htm
> 
> Firearms/Optics/Metal Detectors/Cameras/Flashlights:
> http://www.stevespages.com/page7b.htm
> 
> Firearms:
> http://www.reloadammo.com/
> http://pookieweb.dyndns.org:61129/AK/docs/templates.htm
> http://www.mediafire.com/?9onmno58kwflx
> http://pdf.textfiles.com/manuals/FIREARMS/
> https://skydrive.live.com/?cid=0641f7d0582f0dbc&wa=wsignin1.0&sa=1573581&id=641F7D0582F0DBC!5722
> http://www.quarterbore.com/library/pdfindex.html
> http://www.reloadbench.com/downloads/
> http://www.lasc.us/ArticleIndex.htm
> 
> Urban Survival/Militia:
> http://www.urbanevasion.com/downloads
> http://zinelibrary.info/DIY
> 
> Martial Arts:
> http://judoinfo.com/new/alphabetical-list/judo-competition/364-judo-bookshttp://
> 
> Diaries of Mountain Men:
> http://mtmen.org/mtman/mmarch.html
> 
> Fiction:
> http://www.otr.net/?p=esca
> http://jerrydyoung.fatcow.com/stories/page.php?3


Also posted this on a new thread


LongRider said:


> Found an interesting site with PDF files of old cook books some dating bake to the 1700's. Probably start a new thread but adding it here as well. Thought some would enjoy them and be a good source of cooking without power *Feeding America: The Historic American Cookbook Project
> *


----------



## makkie

I have set myself up a 64 GB 1st gen ipad with otterbox defender case and solar charger.As many survival apps as I can find(free/low cost).I have between 500 and 600 books /PDF's etc on every possible survival topic/area of knowledge I thought might be needed.
Paper is too susceptible to moisture/flame/tearing etc and too heavy for a bulky library.This has its faults too ,but it's what I consider my best alternative.Just my two cents.My survival ipad.


----------



## pops

1 terabite of books in pdf form.


----------



## LongRider

makkie said:


> I have set myself up a 64 GB 1st gen ipad with otterbox defender case and solar charger.


Do not forget to make multiple back ups. Two is one, one is none applies double to digital data.


pops said:


> 1 terabite of books in pdf form.


WOW that is massive. Really back that bad boy up even if it is a PITA. You should put together a website. Better yet talk to a moderator about uploading those to the archives. Upside for us is we can get copies upside for you is you would have redundant back up.


----------



## tc556guy

pops said:


> 1 terabite of books in pdf form.


I thought I was doing well in the 60 GB range


----------



## readytogo

*FM Manuals,Best tools for any SHTF.*

In not going to list manuals that required special training, this manuals are for the foot soldier to make do in the field.
FM 21-10 Field Hygiene
FM 21-11 First Aid
FM 21-76 Survival
This one requires special training but it will make you a better shooter.
FM 23-10 Sniper Training
This manuals are small, easy to carry vs. a laptop that will required solar panel charger, hard case storage, extra battery and lots of games because you will not have internet access.
*Remember that by sharing you will help build a better World. *


----------



## hangman

makkie said:


> I have set myself up a 64 GB 1st gen ipad with otterbox defender case and solar charger.As many survival apps as I can find(free/low cost).I have between 500 and 600 books /PDF's etc on every possible survival topic/area of knowledge I thought might be needed.
> Paper is too susceptible to moisture/flame/tearing etc and too heavy for a bulky library.This has its faults too ,but it's what I consider my best alternative.Just my two cents.My survival ipad.


I am new fairly here and just read the specs on the otterbox defender case. It looks good but from what I read it does not seem to protect against an EMP. Am I wrong? Is there anything that will?

Thanks


----------



## readytogo

hangman said:


> I am new fairly here and just read the specs on the otterbox defender case. It looks good but from what I read it does not seem to protect against an EMP. Am I wrong? Is there anything that will?
> 
> Thanks


antistatic electricity bags,surge protector for computers and never leave the battery in any electronic device if you have it connected to an outlet, but you have to remember the closer the emp is to you the more damage it will happen. In 1962 the USA detonated a nuclear device 250 miles over the pacific ocean,898 miles away in Hawaii, the grid suffer damage 'This from declassified government papers.


----------



## pops

500 free books in PDF.http://http://www.survivalebooks.com/usmilitarymanuals.html


----------



## tc556guy

pops said:


> 500 free books in PDF.http://http://www.survivalebooks.com/usmilitarymanuals.html


Your link is broken


----------



## piglett

yup doesn't work


----------



## pops

http://www.survivalebooks.com/usmilitarymanuals.html

It had (2) http://


----------



## LongRider

pops said:


> http://www.survivalebooks.com/usmilitarymanuals.html
> 
> It had (2) http://


Correct, a quick glance revealed it is a simple typo http://survivalebooks.com/usmilitarymanuals.html works just fine. It also appears the home page http://survivalebooks.com/. Has a great many other free survival books available.

*Thank YOU* Pops :beercheer: Looks like an excellent resource will be checking it out and downloading entire libraries of info from a single website!


----------



## readytogo

Every area of survival should be cover in one way or another with a book or a master manual, specially weapons and basic survival food preparetions,the way our ancestors did not to long ago. I find this manuals listed here simple to the point. I personally own a few. Also army fm are great. 
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=ntt_ath...-Guides&search-alias=books&sort=relevancerank
Many great books on cooking but this ones are also simple. In Amazon look for.
Storey Country Wisdom Bulletin
They look like this.
http://www.amazon.com/Making-Cheese...&qid=1368662061&sr=1-13&keywords=storey+books


----------



## ContinualHarvest

Just added another book. Food Storage: Preserving Meat, Dairy, Eggs by Susan Gregersen and David Armstrong. Good explanations just not very illustrative.


----------



## Grimm

ContinualHarvest said:


> Just added another book. Food Storage: Preserving Meat, Dairy, Eggs by Susan Gregersen and David Armstrong. Good explanations just not very illustrative.


I'm sure if you ask Sue or Dave they'll be happy to post pictures to help you out.


----------



## gabbyj310

Goodness,I thought I was a book freak..... I read on the ships and have a older Kindle and love it.I LOVE LOVE regular books too and want to keep the "written" word.Storage.If you are near a IKEA store they have these LONG,Skinny, closed in shelves that most any book can fit in,good thing is they can be mounted to the wall up and down or length-wise,that way your books are safe from "critters"prying eyes,and the elements and don't get messed up either.I will spend more money in the book store and Home Depot than in Krogers(almost)I read girlie "junk" books(love them)but I also have several books on this sight.Just last week several members told me several good books on food storage and canning etc..I bought ALL of them!! I'm also buying/saving books on soapmaking,candlemaking/foodstorage of all kinds anything that will be good to have when TSHTF.I'm also always looking for a used set of encyclopedias!Give me books ,books and more books!!!


----------



## boblist

I just added "The Survival Medicine Handbook" 2nd addition to my library. Next, EMT training!

Great for a Grid Down Scenario. Now some training to go with it.
Awesome stuff. Has a nice section on herbal remedies too.

Bob


----------



## Cheryl_Miller

i have dozens of ebooks about wilderness survival, nuclear winter, urban survival etc. check out the pirate bay, they have ebooks about anything you want


----------



## doomsdaynews

Who knows whether or not computers will be up and running in the event of a disaster. Even the recent hurricane that swept through New York and New Jersey shut down power over large areas for weeks on end, leaving people pretty helpless without their cellphones, ipads, and laptops.

Sometimes a good survival manual can be incredibly valuable, especially if you study up on the material and practice the skills you learn. Not everyone has military training or the time or resources to take wilderness survival and primitive skills classes. In many cases beginner preppers/survivalists/outdoorsmen can only use the information they learn in books or on TV shows or documentaries.

Now you don't need to go collecting libraries or amassing hundreds of titles like already mentioned, there are several dynamic books that have been in print and helping save lives for decades. Two notable titles are How to Stay Alive in the Woods by Bradford Angier and Camping and Wilderness Survival by Paul Tawrell. Both have sold tens of thousands of copies and been trusted survival guides for decades.


----------



## Foreverautumn

I've got several science and technology-related books. Obviously, these won't help with day-to-day survival post-SHTF, but the idea is to have some kind of technical foundation to help other rebuild in case of SHTF. Here are some of the titles.

Build Your Own Telescope - Telescope designs you can build with simple hand tools
Handbook of Chemistry and Physics, 87th Edition
Machinery's Handbook, 29th Edition
Handbook of Heat Transfer
Production Operations Management
The Cartoon Guide to Chemistry
Aglebra Flash Cards
Organic Chemistry Flash Cards
Intoroducing Chaos - Intro to Chaos Theory, basically
Introduction to Logic
Technical Reference Handbook - Machine tools, metrology, things like that

And, of course, I've still got many of my old college textbooks on calculus, electronics, and physics. What do you think?


----------



## tropicdoc

*Current favorites*

I am storing and reading old home economics textbooks this year; I love how the basics of making and keeping a home were presented in the 50's and 60's. From what I see in the community, this type of knowledge is seriously out of style and sorely needed.
I also collect how-to books on nearly any subject, from animal husbandry to welding.


----------



## Tacitus

tropicdoc said:


> I am storing and reading old home economics textbooks this year; I love how the basics of making and keeping a home were presented in the 50's and 60's. From what I see in the community, this type of knowledge is seriously out of style and sorely needed....


I would love to get the same types of books from before electric times, and before delivery of natural gas to homes...mid-to-late 1800's, but at least early 1900's. The books written for wives/mothers (the "home makers") in the 1800's told them how to do everything, in a time with no internet, when many of them lived on homesteads with infrequent contact with the rest of society. They were truly independent, and those books must have been worth their weight in gold to those families.


----------



## Country Living

I was lucky enough to grab a 1909 Household Discoveries and Mrs. Curtis's Cookbook off Amazon for a decent price that was in excellent shape. The book is literally two books bound together: the Household Discoveries is "an encylopaedia of practical recipes and processes" by Sidney Morse.

The second part of the book is Mrs. Curtis's Cook Book by Isabel Gorden Curtis which is a "manual of instruction in the art of everyday cooking".

The amount of information in this book is staggering. For awhile Amazon had this book mixed up with a similar one so it would be prudent to contact the seller and make sure they have the black cover that says "Household Discoveries and Mrs. Curtis's Cook Book" inside an emblem in the upper left hand corner. The emblem has the outline of a ship embossed on it.

What distinguished this book from others of its era is the publishers made a conscious decision to "put the price so low as to bring it within the reach of every family in the confident expectation of distributing at least a million copies through the continent of North America". That was an ambitious goal back then.

I just Googled it and the first part of the book - Household Discoveries is in OpenLibrary.


----------



## ContinualHarvest

Added several field guides to the library. Need a new shelf or three.


----------



## Grimm

tropicdoc said:


> I am storing and reading old home economics textbooks this year; I love how the basics of making and keeping a home were presented in the 50's and 60's. From what I see in the community, this type of knowledge is seriously out of style and sorely needed.
> I also collect how-to books on nearly any subject, from animal husbandry to welding.


I just purged about 20 books on house keeping all pre 1950s. Reason I purged them is because I have a working knowledge of how the home is and was kept. Few women today let alone people understand that housekeeping expands beyond the doors and onto the exterior of the home. All those books talked about dusting the cobwebs from the eves, washing screens monthly and even sweeping window sills weekly. I did make copies of the tool lists they had. Few people still wash their floors on their hands and knees and the tools used then are damn near impossible to find now.

I try to pride myself on this knowledge and practices. I do expect a pass right now as we just moved in and the boxes are finally starting to be put away.


----------



## helicopter5472

Yep, your lucky to get todays kids to push a broom or fire up the vacuum. They are experts on microwavism, and texting...


----------



## TheLazyL

helicopter5472 said:


> Yep, your lucky to get todays kids to push a broom or fire up the vacuum. They are experts on microwavism, and texting...


Vacuum?

Wife was out of town this past weekend. Thought I'd surprise her and vacuum the house. I couldn't get the blasted vacuum started. Cleaned out several pounds of junk from the air filter and it still wouldn't start.  http://i165.photobucket.com/albums/u59/bison7704/misc stupid/Ee8M4bo_zps6a74533e.gif


----------



## helicopter5472

TheLazyL said:


> Vacuum?
> 
> Wife was out of town this past weekend. Thought I'd surprise her and vacuum the house. I couldn't get the blasted vacuum started. Cleaned out several pounds of junk from the air filter and it still wouldn't start.  http://i165.photobucket.com/albums/u59/bison7704/misc stupid/Ee8M4bo_zps6a74533e.gif


Someone once told me that at the end of the cord was a plug and you could plug it in and it has electric start  I have always thought it must be the fancy ones that have it... :dunno:


----------



## Grimm

TheLazyL said:


> Vacuum?
> 
> Wife was out of town this past weekend. Thought I'd surprise her and vacuum the house. I couldn't get the blasted vacuum started. Cleaned out several pounds of junk from the air filter and it still wouldn't start.  http://i165.photobucket.com/albums/u59/bison7704/misc stupid/Ee8M4bo_zps6a74533e.gif


You mean your wife doesn't own a carpet sweeper!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Grimm

helicopter5472 said:


> Yep, your lucky to get todays kids to push a broom or fire up the vacuum. They are experts on microwavism, and texting...


I don't text or even own a smartphone. I use an old flip phone from the 90s.

I try to stay low tech in all areas of my life. I wash the hard floors on my hands and knees with rags and a bucket (a bucket and spray bottle of vinegar). I use a carpet sweeper on the rugs and vacuum when the sweeper doesn't pick the crap up. I do not have a dishwasher or a dryer. Just a drain rack and a clothes line.

None of my in-laws even understand how to do their own laundry or use a dishwasher!


----------



## camo2460

Unlike many, I am not going to make a list of every "single" book, so I just made a rough list.

As you already know I have most of Tom Brown's books
Guide to self sufficiency
Hunting books
Shooting books
Animal Identification
Bird Identification
Tracking books and Track Identification
Fishing books and Lure making/carving
Camping books/Woods Craft
Native American skills and Crafts
Martial arts books
Sniper/counter Sniper
Escape and Evasion
Audubon Nature Encyclopedia (full set)
Canning books
Dehydrating books
Meat smoking, and making Smoke Houses
Holistic, Naturalpathic and Allopathic Medicine
Drug Identification
Missouri Statutes 
Exercise books
Gardening books
Cook books
Mushroom Identification
Plant Identification
Bow making
Bird Identification
Bibles
Sociology 
Psychology 
Psychiatry 
Fiction/nonfiction
Sewing, Macramé, Crocheting, Knitting, Needle Point, Rug making. (The Complete Book of Stitchery)
Hide Tanning
More books laying around, and many more on my wish list.


----------



## weedygarden

helicopter5472 said:


> Someone once told me that at the end of the cord was a plug and you could plug it in and it has electric start  I have always thought it must be the fancy ones that have it... :dunno:


I am so glad you realized it was a retractable cord. I kept wondering what kind of vacuum has a pull cord?


----------



## Ozarker

I'll be using my notebook, I'm not concerned about power as there are so many sources. Really, I can't imagine anything that I need reference books for except surgery, if it gets that bad may just have to face the facts and I know an emergency room doctor who would most likely be available to me. 

The SHTF book business appears to be much better than I thought.


----------



## helicopter5472

Ozarker said:


> I'll be using my notebook, I'm not concerned about power as there are so many sources. Really, I can't imagine anything that I need reference books for except surgery, if it gets that bad may just have to face the facts and I know an emergency room doctor who would most likely be available to me.
> 
> The SHTF book business appears to be much better than I thought.


And if we have an EMP issue?


----------



## tc556guy

helicopter5472 said:


> And if we have an EMP issue?


You should have a core reference section in paper
Having more stuff in digits is good as well, especially if you have to be more mobile
Heres my paper stuff. Most of it is prep related although there are some other reference things on the top shelf



The electronic stuff is up to 300 gigs

I'd need the physical space of a small library to have all of that in paper.


----------



## helicopter5472

tc556guy said:


> You should have a core reference section in paper
> Having more stuff in digits is good as well, especially if you have to be more mobile
> Heres my paper stuff. Most of it is prep related although there are some other reference things on the top shelf
> 
> 
> 
> The electronic stuff is up to 300 gigs
> 
> I'd need the physical space of a small library to have all of that in paper.


That's me. I have a fairly good collection of books and a great collection of filed electronic ones on a backup 500GB. I keep it in a sealed metal box. I keep an old laptop the same way. To much stuff to print out, but priceless info.


----------



## tc556guy

helicopter5472 said:


> That's me. I have a fairly good collection of books and a great collection of filed electronic ones on a backup 500GB.


Any chance if I sent you one of my externals with my collection that you'd share your e documents?


----------



## labotomi

doomsdaynews said:


> Who knows whether or not computers will be up and running in the event of a disaster. Even the recent hurricane that swept through New York and New Jersey shut down power over large areas for weeks on end, leaving people pretty helpless without their cellphones, ipads, and laptops.


A day on my little solar charger will give me a couple of weeks use out of my kindles. They gives me access to thousands of books. I have hard copies of some but it wouldn't be worth the time/effort/money for the rest. The kindles are much more convenient.


----------



## Tweto

My local town just opened a new library and I found out that donated books are tax deductible. I've taken the first shipment of 30 books in and will have another 100-200 more to go. I need all the tax deductions I can get for 2015.

I'm only taking in the books that aren't too strange for the librarian.

I will be keeping the best books for the home survival library.


----------



## tc556guy

Tweto said:


> My local town just opened a new library and I found out that donated books are tax deductible. I've taken the first shipment of 30 books in and will have another 100-200 more to go. I need all the tax deductions I can get for 2015.


I've been doing that with books for years
Between that and the Salvation Army it is amazing how much you can deduct in any given year


----------



## gabbyj310

I've always wondered what would happen when the new generation can't look up everything on the internet.I have books and more books,on canning, perserving,how to''s on smoking meat,build a root cellars,companion gardening,waste removal,solar,wind,seed saving,water you name it if I don't have it now, I WILL soon.One reason,I can and have done some of these things is later on if I'm not around to help guide my children and grandchildren they will at least have a small bit of education to teach them.Books are your very best friends!You can Never have toooo many!


----------



## Balls004

I wish that my survival library was more extensive than it is, but I haven't spent much money on one simply because I don't want to wade through the chaff of stuff that is either written for a simpleton or has no useful information if you've got a lot of experience to start with.

It would be nice to have a consensus list of the best books out there to buy. What books I have either in print or electronically are on subjects that we don't have any experience at all with or at least limited experience. At some point, we may have to learn to do things, by actually doing them with a little thought on how to get it done.


----------



## Cotton

I started buying books on this topic more than 20 years ago. I built my library based on gaps in my knowledge. I have some great ones. Sometimes I’d monitor a book on amazon several years reading reviews before making a purchase. How do you know a book is good if you don’t know the subject?

In the last few years hundreds of “prepper books” from “so-called experts” have hit the market. Many contain rehashed data from older sources. Most of my really good books are from before this era.

I’ve made a point of posting the best I have in product reviews. It’s sort of hard to go through looking for good books when mixed with all products. Another forum I know has a book section but 100’s of fiction books get mixed in giving the same effect. Fiction has a use for me… ideas. However, when I want real data, like how to care for a donkey or plant medicine it’s a lot tougher to find.

Before the book explosion and before prepping was a “thing” I used to give a list of 15 or so books to folks just starting out.


----------



## ltdbjd

Somebody mentioned this earlier in the thread. The Art of War by Sun Tsu. It's been the "textbook" on tactics for thousands of years. Personally, my favorite version is Sun Tsu and the Art of Modern Warfare" by Mark McNeilly. He takes Sun Tsu's concepts, and demonstrates them by applying the concepts to modern battles - who did what correctly and won, and/or who did what wrong and lost.


----------



## laffingravy

Magi said:


> Sounds like a truck load of books. I guess the best idea is to have most of the important info stored into ur head.


I agree. Common sense rules with what we have learned or been able to expand on. A good sense of memory and application of same can't hurt, along with some good old Hillbilly rigging!


----------



## Padre

I have an extensive library both in digital format and in hard cover. I will not list every title because I haven't the time or inclination to do so but here are my major sections:

Theology, beyond a few bibles in various languages and commentaries I have hundreds of books, many of them spiritual masterpieces, about God and our relationship to him. Augustine's City of God and Thomas's Summa are probably the gems of this collection.

Philosophy, anchored by McKeon's collected works of Aristotle I have at least a hundred books in this field, again mostly classic and little in the way of Modern philosophical rubish, with the noted exception of Jean-Paul Starte and Johannes Climacus (aka Kirkegaard).

Practically speaking the most useful in a SHTF is a box full of literally thousands of pages of survival manuals and the like including the infamous anarchists cookbook.

Also quite practical is a shelf of medical reference books including the nurses drug handbook, an illustrated medical dictionary, and the manual of epidemiology.

My collection of high school text books is small but growing, it includes algebra, geometry, calc, and physics, as well as a number of the medical books which cover biology and microbiology.

In terms of fiction I bought a beautiful matching set of the classics of western liturature, and I have numerous titles from Cicero to Shakespear to Dickens to Tolstoy. My favorite modern authors are also well represented Chesterton, Lewis, Michael O'Brien, Bud McFarland, Tom Clancy, and Olson Scott Card.

The one thing I am missing is a good encyclopedia.


----------



## tc556guy

Padre said:


> I have an extensive library both in digital format and in hard cover.


I'd be interested in getting whatever you have in digital format to add to my collection


----------



## simplepeasant

I see from the picture we have a lot of the same books. I probably have a hundred books on survival topics. I have most of MEN magazine from the first 20 years before they became an advertisement for the yuppie dream. My father-in-law left me 30 years of Popular Mechanics from the 30's thru the 60's. Lot's of good complete plans.


----------



## Yeti-695

I have the first 7 fox fire books, SAS Survival manual, and few other. I need to dust them off and read them. Its been awhile since i opened one. I have been reading alot of ficition books on the kindle here of late.


----------



## jfel16

We have a very slim library so to speak. But, some of the items I think are beneficial are our laminated roll folded pamphlet of all the wild edible plants in the central US area. along with back to basics.....an food preserving. 
It all gets so overwhelming. That we had to step back. But, need to get back in gear. Tho not having much money nor a place to store up stuff makes it a bit challenging to.


----------



## Grimm

jfel16 said:


> We have a very slim library so to speak. But, some of the items I think are beneficial are our laminated roll folded pamphlet of all the wild edible plants in the central US area. along with back to basics.....an food preserving.
> It all gets so overwhelming. That we had to step back. But, need to get back in gear. Tho not having much money nor a place to store up stuff makes it a bit challenging to.


There are a few threads about storing preps in apartments and even small travel trailers. You should take a took.

I think there is also a thread about $5 prep items.


----------



## Starcreek

*My survival library?*










It's all in me head.


----------



## LibertyHippie

I have hundreds of books but I'm not sure what would strictly be in the survival genre. 

I have books on:
Poisonous, edible and medicinal plants, botany and home brewing
Books on birds, bugs and wildlife habits
Animal husbandry, bee keeping
The Firefox series
How to stay alive in the woods, zombie survival guide
All of the VW and truck manuals available for all the cars I ever had 
Books on recycling and repurposing things in emergencies 
Medical journals, pill guides, anatomy, first aid
Cook books
Books on older guns
Books on how to make stuff like gun powder, reloading shells
Books on carpentry and building design
Math and science
Politics and philosophy 
Theology, karma
History
Books on the environment and the impact of humans on natural resources
knot tying
home craft, weaving, canning, sewing
the art of war
old wives tales and things your grandmother knew but you forgot to ask
Geography and cartography


I don't think any of my non-fiction books are without some relevance to the cause. I've read a couple of fictional survival novels that contained some good information. I can't possibly recall what I have in storage so I'm just rattling off what I think is in there. 

Midwives, "witches" and medicine men were all prepared and knowledgeable on survival matters long before it became mainstream.


----------



## readytogo

A good book is like toilet paper, you never have it when you really need it, in my many camping outings I have encounter many with every gadget in the catalog but total lack of recall when it comes to lighting a fire or making biscuits from scratch,I never carry any of my survival books in my outings ,that would be too cumbersome and I haven`t open one of them since I left the service ,they are all Army Field Manuals and since I don`t plan to build booby traps or make gun powder from rocks I feel very confident that the nearest Home Depot or Wal-Mart has everything I need to support my long weekend outdoors in comfort ,I do carry my Zippo ,fluid and flints and a good box of cigars ,Jack Daniels and plenty of food and drinks and plenty of patches to fix my air mattress just in case.


----------



## tsrwivey

jfel16 said:


> We have a very slim library so to speak. But, some of the items I think are beneficial are our laminated roll folded pamphlet of all the wild edible plants in the central US area. along with back to basics.....an food preserving.
> It all gets so overwhelming. That we had to step back. But, need to get back in gear. Tho not having much money nor a place to store up stuff makes it a bit challenging to.


Skills & knowledge take no room & you can learn just about anything for free on the Internet. There are also threads here on how to make extra money, I'm sure there's several websites about it too. A big part of survival is having a can-do attitude & a willingness to work with what you have to get what you need. Work the problem, don't dwell on it & don't let it stop you. Everyone here has problems & challenges in life, you're in good company.


----------



## davgonz90

By this point, I'd have to say I own at least 100 books on survival, preparedness, self-defense, etc. Can't honestly say I've read every one from front to back, but I've read most of them. Knowledge is key to any survival situation.


----------



## Scroggy

I have a large collection of survival books scattered about. I need to group them so I can access them easier. Last year backwoods home magazine had a sale of all their magazines going back to the 70s on searchable CDs. I found out about the sale from their Facebook site. I bought them all. Really great hands on info in those. I have a solar set up stored for charging my laptop so I can always access the information grid down.


----------



## ContinualHarvest

I just added a couple of books on fermenting foods and primitive food preservation.
The rest of my books have been listed before and include many survival and academic topics.


----------



## a_decent_criminal

I've wasted a lot of time thinking about how to organize some kind of prepper infantry. I suppose that if I'm blessed with children, that might be their job. More Americans need to feel the hurt before you can recruit for that. So these days I try to limit myself to thinking about snipers and an intelligence network.

That said, and this has probably been mentioned: H John Poole, John English (canadian military) and William S Lind.


----------



## crabapple

5 or 6 books & what my Father taught me.
A few thing I picked up & the Great people on this site.


----------



## Quills

I find it's difficult to find Canadian titles. Not that the American titles are not useful, but it would be nice if there were more written resources out there that deal with the realities of Canadian prepping. 

For instance... few of us have the ability to have a spring and fall garden -- the shortened growing season dictates a lot less time to put in one garden and get produce out, never mind two. 

Also, we don't have many "prepping" suppliers -- bulk food purchasing can be hit and miss. I've found a couple of wholesale suppliers who will sell to the public, but not many -- and for those outside of a specific area, shipping can be debilitatingly expensive. Ordering from American suppliers can see the price of product double or triple when shipping costs are added.

Books are often geared toward American (or UK) situations... and a lot of the advice and instruction in them simply doesn't apply up here.

Having said that, I'm a huge fan of Jerry's fiction work, and have learned a lot from it -- and have an extensive library populated by authors such as John Jeavons, John Seymour, Paul Heiney, James Talmage Stevens, etc.

I just wish more of it was applicable to where I live :-(


----------



## bugoutbob

Quills said:


> I find it's difficult to find Canadian titles. Not that the American titles are not useful, but it would be nice if there were more written resources out there that deal with the realities of Canadian prepping.
> 
> For instance... few of us have the ability to have a spring and fall garden -- the shortened growing season dictates a lot less time to put in one garden and get produce out, never mind two.
> 
> Also, we don't have many "prepping" suppliers -- bulk food purchasing can be hit and miss. I've found a couple of wholesale suppliers who will sell to the public, but not many -- and for those outside of a specific area, shipping can be debilitatingly expensive. Ordering from American suppliers can see the price of product double or triple when shipping costs are added.
> 
> Books are often geared toward American (or UK) situations... and a lot of the advice and instruction in them simply doesn't apply up here.
> 
> Having said that, I'm a huge fan of Jerry's fiction work, and have learned a lot from it -- and have an extensive library populated by authors such as John Jeavons, John Seymour, Paul Heiney, James Talmage Stevens, etc.
> 
> I just wish more of it was applicable to where I live :-(


Too true Quill. Being in BC I have the same problem. Maybe we ought to write a book


----------



## SheepdogPRS

I don't know about Canada but here in the state of Washington each county has an extension office that can field your questions about what grows and when and how to plant it. When I lived in Seattle I just contacted the University of Washington for the varieties that grew well in that climate.


----------



## Flight1630

Caribou said:


> Those of us from Alaska would like to read it.


Oh ya, know anyone from there? Lol


----------



## terri9630

SheepdogPRS said:


> I don't know about Canada but here in the state of Washington each county has an extension office that can field your questions about what grows and when and how to plant it. When I lived in Seattle I just contacted the University of Washington for the varieties that grew well in that climate.


My extension office told me peanuts won't grow here. Looking around just for fun I found peanuts are a commercial crop in NM so I gave it a try. Had a bumper crop that made wonderful peanut butter.


----------



## ssonb

On of my most used books is the Pocket Reference of weights measures conversions engineering formulas It is a little black book Published by Sequoia press..I refer to it at least a couple a times a month. I have a selection of older high school and college chemistry books. A Henley's formula book, It will tell you how to mix up a lot of household cleaning,chemical and old medical treatments by using more common items.


----------



## OldMountainMan

I have collected about 50 non-fiction books, 40 fiction books, but my latest genre is resistance books due to the deteriorating situation within the US. I used to worry more about EMP's and economic collapse, but now I am more concerned about socialism/communism becoming the structural governance of our once great country.


----------

